# ما بين المنطق والقدر



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

كان هناك شخص اسمه "المنطق"

والثاني اسمه "القدر"....

راكبين السيارة في سفر طويل .....

وبنصف الطريق خلص منهم البنزين .

وحاولا ان يكملوا طريقهم مشيا علي الاقدام قبل ان يحل الليل عليهم .

حاولا ان يجدا مأوي ولكن بدون جدوي .

وبعدها اكملا الطريق .

فقرر المنطق ان ينام بجانب شجرة.

اما القدر فقرر ان ينام بمنتصف الشارع .

فقال له المنطق "مجنون"!

سوف تعرض نفسك للموت

من الممكن ان تاتي سيارة وتدهسك .

فقال ليه القدر :

لن انام الا بنصف الشارع ومن الممكن ان تاتي سيارة فترانا فتنقذنا .

وفعلا نام المنطق تحت الشجرة والقدر بمنتصف الشارع .

بعد ساعة جاءت سيارة كبيرة ومسرعة

ولما رأت شخص بمنتصف الشارع حاولت التوقف ....

ولكن لم تستطع ....

فانحرفت باتجاه الشجرة .

فدهست المنطق وعاش القدر وهذا هو الواقع .

القدر يلعب دوره مع الناس احيانا علي الرغم من انه مخالف للمنطق
لأنه نصيبهم !!!

فتأخيرك عن سفر خير !
و حرمانك من زواج بركة !
و ردك عن وظيفة "مصلحة"!
و حرمانك من طفل خير !
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى القدر نام فى وسط الطريق 
انما المنطق عمل فيها ناصح ونام تحت الشجرة تيجى السيارة تدهس المنطق.
مع ان القصة فيها حكمة وعبرة ولكن هههههههههههههه حظوظ
شكرا سارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

العفو استاذ ميلاد
نورتنى


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اقدر تعبك يا سارا في نقل هذا الموضوع المنتشر على أكثر من موقع في النت.*
 
*بكل محبة، ليس كل ما ننقله من النت موافق لإيماننا المسيحي.*

*المسيحية لا تؤمن بالقدر بأن كل شيء يحدث في حياتنا مكتوب علينا ومقدر من عند الله. *

*الله أعطانا عقلا لنستعمله، إنماأحيانا يحدث لنا عكس ما نظن أنه صواب بسبب تفكير أو تصرف شخص آخر، لأن حياتنا في هذا العالم الساقط مرتبطة بتصرفات الآخرين.*

*الرجل الذي اسمه "المنطق" مات بالرغم من أنه استعمل عقله، ولكن موته لم يكن قدرا مكتوبا عليه بأن يموت تحت شجرة، بل لأن الرجل المسمى "القدر" استعمل عقله بطريقة خاطئة فسبب موت الآخر، إذ أن **سائق السيارة الذي لم يتوقع رؤية "مجنونا" منبطحا في عرض الطريق، استعمل عقله وحاول أن يتحاشاه ولكنه لم يسيطر على فرامل سيارته بسبب سرعته فانحازت سيارته عن الطريق.*

*أرجو الا اكون قد أحرجتك او ازعلتك بمشاركتي. حبيت اقولها ليس من أجلك فقط بل من أجل القراء أيضا.*

*شكرا لك على المحاولة.*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا يهمك محصلش حاجه
وميرسى ليكى


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> *المسيحية لا تؤمن بالقدر بأن كل شيء يحدث في حياتنا مكتوب علينا ومقدر من عند الله. *
> *.*


 *[FONT=&quot]تعريف القدر ... هو كل فعل خارج عن أرادة الإنسان يقع عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس له يد أو أختيار فيه أو دفعه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](مثال) واحد نايم فى بيتهم قام زلزال وقعت العمارة على دماغ سكانها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد مات ...اللى جنب منه عاش ...دة القدر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد ماشى فى أمان الله فى الشارع مات فى حادثة أغتيال وزير الداخلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أصيب ببتر قدميه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة القدر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الحدوتة أعلاه ( القدر ) فيها بيستهبل حبتين ...لكن القدر لمن جلس أسفل الشجرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه أتخذ ملاذ آمن ومعقول ...جت العربية شالته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر بقى مين اللى غلطان السواق والا التانى اللى بيستهبل 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قدر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النائم أنه يموت تحت الشجرة دى فى اليوم دة والساعة دى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القدر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( لايساوى ) ربنا ( عايزينى ) أعمل كذا ....لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القدر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= ربنا ( أراد ) كذا ..  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام رائع جدا
علينا الرضى بالواقع ونشكر الرب
لا نعرف اين الخير
قد يكون الخير فى الفقر وقد يكون فى المرض
وقد يكون فى عدم الانجاب
موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تعريف القدر ... هو كل فعل خارج عن أرادة الإنسان يقع عليه *​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​[FONT=&quot]*وليس له يد أو أختيار فيه أو دفعه *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



​* لا إعتراض على تحديد معنى كلمة قدر بطرحك الواضح والمفهوم بدون أمثلة.*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*الحدوتة أعلاه ( القدر ) فيها بيستهبل حبتين ...لكن القدر لمن جلس أسفل الشجرة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​





*القصة تقول أن المنطق هو اللي جلس اسفل الشجرة ومش القدر.*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]القدر *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]= ربنا ( أراد ) كذا ..[/FONT]*​


​[/FONT]
*المعنى دا هو اللي قصدته وقلت انه غير موجود في المسيحية.*​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع حلو يا ساره   لكن احنا طبعا بنختلف فى موضوع القدر  لأننا كمسيحيين لا نؤمن بالقدريه  لكن بنقول ربنا سمح لنا بكده تجربه ضيقه يعنى واحده اتجوزت انسان مش كويس وبعدين تقول قدرى كده لأ دا اختيارك اللى غلط من الاول  انسان مرباش اولاده كويس  فطلعوا اولاد عاق وبعد كده يقول دا قدرى لأ دا انت اخترت تربيتك لأولادك  ميرسى لمجهودك ساره


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع ده عامل مشكلة فكرية كبيرة 
لكن لو رجعنا للكتاب المقدس هنفهم ان مفهوم القدر المنتشر فى ثقافتنا العربية ملوش علاقة خااااااالص بالمسيحية 
يعنى هقول مثال قولته قبل كده , واحد اخد جرعة مخدرات عالية ومات فيها, ياترى هو مات علشان القدر ( ربنا عايز كده ) ولا علشان غبائه ؟؟؟؟ 
اكيد علشان غبائه وربنا لا يمكن يكون عايزه يموت بالشكل ده او حتى فى العمر الصغير ده لو كان مات صغير 
واحد ماشى بالعربية بسرعة جنونية عمل حادثة هو مماتش لكن موت ناس تانية 
اللى ماتو دول ماتو علشان ربنا عايز كده ؟ عايزهم يموتو بالبشاعة ديه ولا ماتو بسبب غباء السائق وعدم مسئوليته ؟
طيب وهما يتحملو اخطاء غباء الاخرين ليه ؟ هقولك ديه الحياة لانها فى طبيعتها ليست عادلة واحنا مش عايشين بأنفصال عن بعض انما كائنات متفاعلة مع بعض واللى انت بتعمله بيأثر عليا والعكس 
لكن هل ده معناه ان ربنا مخطط لكده وعايزه يحصل , لا 
سمح بيه , اه , لانه بيحترم الارادة البشرية 
لو كان الموضوع اقدار مكتوبة ولازم نشوفها 
يبقا ربنا بيناقض نفسه وده حاشاه 
لانه قال انه خلق الانسان بأرادة حرة للاختيار , ويجى بعد ده يكتب عليه حاجات لازم يشوفها بالعافية , يبقا كده تناقض 

نيجى لاولاد الله المؤمنين بالمسيح , دول وضع مختلف
دول زى ما قال الكتاب ان الله اعطاهم سلطان ان يصيروا اولاد الله 
يعنى هما حطو حياتهم بالايمان تحت تصرف الله 
لما تحصل اشياء فى حياتهم عكس الخطة الموضوعه او غير متوقعه هى ايضا ليست اقدار انما تنفيذ لخطة ومشيئة الله فى حياة اولاده علشان يقودهم فى الاتجاه اللى هو عايزه لحياتهم من اجل انهم يعيشو اللحياة الافضل ويخدموه ويعلو اسمه لان ده اهم اهداف اى انسان مؤمن بالمسيح على الارض 
وزى ماقال الكتاب " مادام الملك فى مجلسه افاح ناردينى رائحته " 
الملك هو الرب يسوع المسيح ومجلسه هو مركز حياة الانسان المؤمن بيه بيقوده ويوجهه ويغير مسار حياته اوقات  على حسب مشيئته الصالحة علشان يفوح الناردين يعنى رائحة المسيح الذكية من الشخص المؤمن ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الموضوع ده عامل مشكلة فكرية كبيرة
> واحد ماشى بالعربية بسرعة جنونية عمل حادثة هو مماتش لكن موت ناس تانية
> اللى ماتو دول ماتو علشان ربنا عايز كده ؟ عايزهم يموتو بالبشاعة ديه ولا ماتو بسبب غباء السائق وعدم مسئوليته ؟



*أفهم من الكلام دة ....أنه حتى الأعمار ليست بيد الله
وتركها لغباءات البشر ؟؟؟
طيب نعكس السؤال
لحظة ميلاد الطفل ....هل هو غباء بين رجل وامرأة ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أفهم من الكلام دة ....أنه حتى الأعمار ليست بيد الله
> وتركها لغباءات البشر ؟؟؟
> طيب نعكس السؤال
> لحظة ميلاد الطفل ....هل هو غباء بين رجل وامرأة ؟
> *​



يعنى ايه الاعمار بيد الله ؟ ايه المقصود بيها ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى ايه *الاعمار بيد الله *؟ ايه المقصود بيها ؟؟؟


*يعنى لما أتولدت أنا ...أبويا وامى قرروا أنى أتولد فى اليوم الفلانى الساعة الفلانية ؟
وألا هما أدوا واجبهم وربنا أختار أنى أكون رقم أتنين بعد أخويا ؟
حد بيختار لحظة ميلاده أو لحظة موته ؟!!
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى لما أتولدت أنا ...أبويا وامى قرروا أنى أتولد فى اليوم الفلانى الساعة الفلانية ؟
> وألا هما أدوا واجبهم وربنا أختار أنى أكون رقم أتنين بعد أخويا ؟
> حد بيختار لحظة ميلاده أو لحظة موته ؟!!
> *​



ولادة اى طفل هى قرار بين الاب والام والله سمح بيها , كان ممكن يمنعها لكنه سمح بيها محدش اختار لحظة ميلاده لانه مكانش موجود اصلا علشان يختار 
نيجى للموت لان ده الاهم 
طبعا انت ممكن تختار لحظة موتك واؤكدلك ان الله مكانش عايزك تموت فى الوقت ده لكن ديه كانت ارادتك وهو بيحترم ارادتك 
زى مثلا المنتحر , اللى مات بجرعة عالية من المخدرات 
اللى سايق وهو شارب وعمل حادثة 
المهمل فى صحته , اللى عنده السكر وبياكل سكريات كتير وعارف انه السكر فى الدم مش مظبوط وممكن يموته ورغم كده مش مهتم 

مثلا انت تعرف ان اوروبا اسمها القارة العجوز ؟ ليه ؟ لان اعمار الناس فيها مرتفعه جدا وفيها نسبة مسنين عاليه جدا 
ليه ؟
لانهم مهتمين بصحتهم , بياكلو كويس , بيهتمو بالرياضة , البلد موفرة رعاية صحية كويسة فبيعيشو اكتر 
بينما الناس فى مصر بتموت بدرى بسبب ان مفيش اهتمام بالصحة ولا رعاية صحية ولا اهتمام بالرياضة ولا جو صحى 
ده مصر من اعلى نسب امراض الكبد والفشل الكلوى فى العالم  وسرطان الدم عند الاطفال 
مين عمل البلاوى ديه ؟مش الانسان هو السبب فى انتشار الامراض وموت الناس بدرى كده ؟
واذا كان الله كاتب ومقدر على جبين كل واحد عمره ليه كاتب على الناس فى اوروبا تعيش اطول ؟ اشمعنا ؟مش ده يبقا تفضيل ؟ 
لكن الله معندوش محاباة , حاشاه 
فالموضوع مش مقدر ومكتوب على الجبين , الموضوع متداخل فيه حاجات كتير بيكون الانسان ليه يد فيها 
وعلى فكرة فيه موت بيحصل لما الانسان داخليا بيقرر انه مش عايز يعيش ومش قابل الحياة اكتر من كده فى حالات الاكتئاب الشديدة 
فبيموت فعلا , هو اختار انه ميت حى , ففعلا جسمه توقف عن العمل وروحه طلعت ومات 
وفيه منها حالات مسجلة فعلا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ولادة اى طفل هى قرار بين الاب والام* والله سمح بيها *, *كان ممكن يمنعها *


*يعنى م الآخر ....الأعمار بيده هو ...يسمح ويمنع 
هى بس المصطلحات المسيحية اللى أحنا حافظينها ( الله سمح )
*
*كل دة علشان تثبتوا ان المصطلحات الأسلامية خطأ ؟!!!*​


> نيجى للموت لان ده الاهم
> زى مثلا المنتحر , اللى مات بجرعة عالية من المخدرات
> اللى سايق وهو شارب وعمل حادثة


*حد جاب سيرة الأنتحار هنا ؟؟؟؟
ومع ذلك فيه محاولات أنتحار كتيررررررررررررررر بتفشل
وأهله بيلحقوه على آخر لحظة 
وفيه مدمنيييييين كتير مش بيموتوا ...أو بيتعالجوا ويتم أنقاذهم
وياما سكارى ومحششيين سايقين بيروحوا بالسلامة 
هتشتغلينى انا ؟؟؟
:99:

هى الحدوتة أنكم عايزين تتمسكوا بمصطلحاتكم 
الأعمار بيد الله ياروز ...من غير مقاوحات كتير 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بص ياعبود انا مش عندى دماغ لمناقشات طويلة من النوع ده تانى 
انت مقتنع بحاجة ومش عايز تغيرها , طبعا انت حر 
لكن متحاولش تثبت اننا بس بنحاول نثبت مصطلحاتنا المسيحية انها صح 
لا خالص الفكرة مش فى المصطلح اصلا , الفكرة نفسها مختلفة 
عايز تسمع الفكر المسيحى الصح , اوكى 
مش عايز وعايز تفضل على قناعاتك  بردو اوكى براحتك خالص 
وبعدين سبت نص مشاركتى وجايب الجزء اللى انت عايزه وبترد عليه 
رغم انى قولتلك قبل كده الطريقة ديه متنفعش فى النقاش 
انا مالى بالمنتحرين اللى مبيموتوش ولا السكرانين اللى بيعيشو ؟ هو انا بعمل احصائية 
ده ايه علاقته بالفكرة اللى بحاول اوصلها فى كلامى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بص ياعبود انا مش عندى دماغ لمناقشات طويلة من النوع ده تانى
> انت مقتنع بحاجة ومش عايز تغيرها , طبعا انت حر
> لكن متحاولش تثبت اننا بس بنحاول نثبت مصطلحاتنا المسيحية انها صح
> لا خالص الفكرة مش فى المصطلح اصلا , الفكرة نفسها مختلفة
> ...


*وأتنرفزتى لية ؟
انتى اللى جبتى سيرة الأنتحار ...مش أنا 
وجبتى سيرة المدمنين ...مش أنا
هقولك آآآآآآمين علشان أتعلم الألفاظ المسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأ ماتقولش الأعمار بيد الله قول ( سمح ) الله ؟؟
عشان تبقى مسيحى صح !!!!!!!!!!
أية الغُلب اللى انا فيه دة ؟

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأتنرفزتى لية ؟
> انتى اللى جبتى سيرة الأنتحار ...مش أنا
> وجبتى سيرة المدمنين ...مش أنا
> هقولك آآآآآآمين علشان أتعلم الألفاظ المسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



انا متنرفزتش اصلا , انا بتكلم عادى جدا 
ومتقوليش امين ولا حاجة , انا هيفرق معايا فى ايه تقتنع ولا لا ؟
انا بقول اللى انا عارفاه واتعلمته على ايد اساتذتى فى الكنيسة من الكتاب
هو انا فين اصلا قولتلك قول سماح متقولش اعمار 
اذا كان انا بقولك الفكرة مش فى المصطلح خالص , الفكرة نفسها اساسا مختلفة مش المصطلح  
ولا غلب ولا حاجة , انا مش بهددك بالسلاح 
لو مش عايز تتناقش معايا تانى , متتناقش 
بسيطة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ومتقوليش امين ولا حاجة ,* انا هيفرق معايا فى ايه تقتنع ولا لا ؟*


*لا تعليق *​ :closedeye​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هقولك آآآآآآمين علشان أتعلم الألفاظ المسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لأ ماتقولش الأعمار بيد الله قول ( سمح ) الله ؟؟
> عشان تبقى مسيحى صح !!!!!!!!!!
> أية الغُلب اللى انا فيه دة ؟
> ...


*
 ما حدش قال إن عشان تبقى مسيحى صح لازم تغير الألفاظ

ما حدش قال كدة
و لا حد يقدر يقول
_______________________________
الأعمار بيد الله
جملة كلنا بنقولها (مسلم أو مسيحى )
ما هى فعلا بإيده 
و كل شىء بإيده و تحت سيطرته كمان 
هننكر!!!!!

هى المشكلة فى إيه ؟
فى إن إحنا بنعترض على فكرة القدر الاسلامى
اللى هو مكتوب

مكتوب عليك كذا و كذا و كذا
فى المسيحية مش مكتوب
فى المسيحية معروف
إن ربنا عارف إن دا هيحصل هيحصل
عارف غير كاتب*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو التوبيك، قريته قبل كدة بس بردو مُصــر إن مافيش حاجة اسمها قدر في المسيحية ..​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الأعمار بيد الله
> جملة كلنا بنقولها (مسلم أو مسيحى )
> ما هى فعلا بإيده
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب لما هو كدة لية أتسألت السؤال دة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتوجهى كلامك للى سألنى *​​ 


> هى المشكلة فى إيه ؟
> فى إن إحنا بنعترض على *فكرة القدر الاسلامى*
> اللى هو مكتوب


*أنتوا فاهمينها غلط ...وأنا شرحتها بما فيه الكفاية*
* [FONT=&quot]لكن  محدش عايز يدى لنفسه فرصة أنه يقرا ....؟!!​**​ [FONT=&quot]هو أنا كل ما أشرح حاجة فى الإسلام [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يبقى نهاااارى طين عليا وعلى اللى جابونى ...!!!![/FONT]​ *[/FONT]​


> مكتوب عليك كذا و كذا و كذا


*[FONT=&quot]هو أنا قلت وألا طلعت منى كلمة ( مكتوب ) ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت حاجة زى كدة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( اللى مكتوب ع الجبين لازم تشوفه العين ) – دة مثل شعبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا جيبت سيرته ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية اللى بيناقش عايز يدخل جوايا ويفتش عن نوايايا – ويّقولنى كلام ما نطقتش بيه ؟!!![/FONT]*​


> *فى المسيحية مش مكتوب
> فى المسيحية معروف
> إن ربنا عارف إن دا هيحصل هيحصل
> عارف غير كاتب*


 *[FONT=&quot]هو عارف ؟ ....وألا سامح ...والا الأتنين مع بعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو بيحدد ( وقت ) السماح دة ؟ ...وألا مفتوحة بظروفها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى صدفة أنى أركب مع سواق غبى ؟ فلما لقانى كدة ...سمح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هو كان عارف انى هركب مع واحد حمار هيموتنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ترتيب منه ؟ ...وألا أية بالظبط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](( أنا بسأل بس لأنى معرفش الفرق بين عارف ومكتوب دية )) [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام لكم، يا إخوتي الموضوع مش موضع قفش وألفاظ وكلمات، وكل واحد يمسك على الآخر كلمة، ويحدد كل واحد لفظة وهي الصح والآخر على خطأ، فليكن عندنا الحرية لنسمع ونفهم مقاصد الآخر...
والموضوع مش رأيي ورأيك ولا فكري وفكرك، ولا ما سمعته من الناس وتعملته، عاوزين نفهم مقاصد الله على وجه الدقة، وليس رأي كل واحد وفكره الشخصي، لأن ألاراء الشخصية تفرق الناس عن بعضها وهذا غريب عن روح الإنجيل، لكن فكر الرب المعلن بالروح يجمع ويوحد في المحبة وعلامتة السلام العميق، فالموضوع كما هو مكتوب: [ لأن من عرف فكر الرب أو من صار لهُ مُشيراً ] (رومية 11: 34)، [ لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيُعلِّمه وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح ] (1كورنثوس 2: 16)

فبلاش نقول كلام لا ندرك أبعاده، لأن كلمة دبر يعني خطط وأنا لم يكن لي إرادة لأني منساق، أو سمح يعني عاملة زي واحد واقف على بواية وواحد جه دفع واحد يدخل منها عافية فراح البواب سمح أنه يعدي وتركم له الباب مفتوح فهذا الأمر تم بمعرفته وقصده، لكن الله ليس هكذا، الله لا يسمح بالشر ولا يسعى لموت أحد ولا يتعامل مع الأشرار والمتكبرين، يعني لو واحد دبر يقتلني مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، فهل نقول أصل الله سمح له أنه يقتلني، فسمح يعني هو عاوز ده ليَّ أنا، عموماً كلمة السماح عند الناس لما بيقلوها عن الله يقصدوا أنه لا يوجد شيء يخفى عنه أو يحدث مخفي عن عينيه لأن كل شيء عريان ومكشوف قدامه، لكنه لا يرضى بالشر ولا يوافق عليه ولا يسمح به لأنه لم ولن يفعل شراً أو يتعامل معه قط...

 والذين يعتمدون على سفر أيوب في موضوع شكوى الشيطان وكلام الرب له، فالسفر سفر شعري بيعطي تعبير عام وليس تعبير حرفي جامد نطلع منه بتعليم ونقنن موضوع السماح من عدمه أو سماح الله للشيطان بعمل الشر في الناس.... اقرأوا الانجيل بانفتاح بصيرة وبلاش النظرة المنغلقة والضيقة ورجوع كل شيء للفكر الإنساني الذي حصر الله ووضعه في قالب واحد خانق واسقط أحاسيسه على الله لكي يحاول جاهداً أن يشرح الموضوع للآخرين، فكر الرب لا يُعلم بأفكار إنسانية مقنعة بل بما يعلنه بروحه فقط، وليس حسب استنتاجنا الخاص ورأينا الشخصي.. كونوا معافين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لكم، يا إخوتي الموضوع مش موضع قفش وألفاظ وكلمات، وكل واحد يمسك على الآخر كلمة، ويحدد كل واحد لفظة وهي الصح والآخر على خطأ،
> ​


*مفهمتش برضه ...الفرق بين سمح وعارف ..عايز أفهم 
وبعدين أنا شرحت فى الأول معنى القدرية فى الأسلام 
بمنتهى البسااااااااااطة ...ووضعت أمثلة لهذا الشرح
اللى بيسأل عن حاجة فى الآسلام أو الشريعة باشرح له وبنصوص كمان
وأنا هنا آجى اعرف حاجة وألا أفهم لفظ ...يقولوا ....هو كدة 
مش هيفرق معانا أنك تقتنع والا لأ 
حاجة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا ....بجد يعنى 
أفهمها تعاِلى على من هم مثلى ..من ولاد البطة السودة مش أولاد الملك بالوراثة ؟
وألا أفهم ان اللى بيرد عليا هو نفسه حافظ ومش فاهم ؟
*
*عايز أفهم  ...الفرق بين سمح وعارف ..عايز أفهمممم 
*​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مفهمتش برضه ...الفرق بين سمح وعارف ..عايز أفهم*​



عموماً كلمة سمح يعني زي عسكري المرور كده لما يمنع ويسمح للسيارات أن تمر، طبعاً ده مجرد مثل، فلو قلنا أن الله سمح بالشر يعني قَبِلَ أنه يمر ويعدي أو يُنفذ وهذا غير صحيح على الإطلاق، وكلمة عارف يعني أنه يعلم كل شيء ولا يوجد شيء بيتم وهو غير واعي له، أو غير عارف به.. بس هذا ببساطة شديدة جدا، مع أنا الناس في تعبيراتها لا تقصد ما أقوله هنا للتوضيح

لكن لا نستطيع أن نقيس حدود معرفة الله وسابق علمه، لكن ليس معنى أنه عارف كل شيء ومدرك لكل الأمور ويعلم حياة كل واحد وتفاصيلها وما يحدث فيها يُصبح هو من خطط ودبر أن يحدث له أي مكروه، لأن معنى كده أنه لم يخلقنا أحرار ولا يجوز أن يحاكم فاعلي الشرّ لأنه خطط أن يفعلوه في الغير لأنه يُريد للآخرين هذا، بمعنى أن لو قتلني واحد يبقى لا يُحاسب لأن الله دبر وخطط أني أموت مقتول بيد فلان، فكيف يحاسب من جعله تحت إرادته وساقه لكي يفعل هذا !!! وأن هذا المفهوم لو تأصل في فكر الناس سينتقدوا القضاء أيضاً وكل واحد يدَّعي انه نفذ مشيئة الله بقتل الآخرين !!! ويقول اصل لو الله مش عاوزه يموت مش كان سمح لفلان يقتله !!!
​


----------



## arfaan (21 سبتمبر 2013)

أؤيد الاستاذ عبود فى تساؤله...

رغم عدم امتلاكى الإجابة لكن التساؤل مشروع وإجابته صعبة جداً


فسماح القادر على المنع يعتبر اشتراك فى الفعل


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2013)

المواضيع دى بتعمل خلاف فكرى جبار وبتخلى الناس تشد مع بعض
المفهوم ببساطة اننا لازم نفرق بين ارداة اللة وسماح اللة
ارداة اللة للخير المطلق دائما اى كان نوعة 
وسماح ربنا هى بقى اللى بيندرج تحتيها كلامات كتير حسب ثقافة كل شخص وخلفيتة زيى القسمة والنصيب والقدر
لكن مفهوم النصيب والقسمة والقدر بين المسيحية والاسلام كبير جداااااااااااااا فى المعنى 
يعنى مثلا فى الخطوبة  لو فشلت الناس تقولك قسمة ونصيب
لالالالالالالا ليس هناك معنى لهذا المصطلح هنا
اللى حصل هنا عدم توافق نتيجة خلافات سواء فكرية اواجتماعية او تسرع فى الاختيار والارتباط دون دراسةووعى حاجات كتير قوى  مفيهاش ان ربنا عاوز كدة
يعنى مثلا ربنا طبعا بيكرة الشر
لكن  موجود 
ربنا يقدر يلغى الشر من الكون ولالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لكن حرية الاختيار المطلق للانسان جعلتة يترك الانسان يختار
عدل اللة المطلق لا يتعارض ابدا مع محبتة المطلقة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> حقك تفهم يا جميل، بس أغلبيه الناس بترد باندفاع عاطفي مع خلط الأمور على بعضها البعض، والبعض عنده عقدة من أي كلام يُذكر *فيه لفظة إسلام ...*
> ​


*طيب وهو انا جبت سيرة أسلام ؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مشاركاتى رقم (7) و (12) و (14) ...اقراهم تانى كدة
جبت سيرة أسلام أنا ؟؟؟
لغاية ما ظهرت المشاركة رقم (15) تقولى المكتوب ع الجبين واللى ممسوح 
طب هو انا جبت سيرة المكتوب والا قلت حاجة عن الأسلام خالص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب أقرا الردود عليا كدة هتلاقى اللى يقولك ( أحنا مابنؤمنش )
أضطريت أرد بقى ....معلش 
أنا باتكلم عن الأعمار والقدر والأصابات والموت فى حادث
وألاقى اللى يقولى أنتحار وجرعة زايدة وأهل أوروبا بيعيشوا أكتر

*​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكره بس احب اقول حاجة مهمة، أنه يبقى في هذا الأمر سرّ غير مُدرك، لا نستطيع أن نقنن الأمور في قالب ونقول هو كده، لأن ما لم يعلنه اله لنا سيبقى سرّ إلى أن يُعلن، لكن الكمتاب المقدس وضح أن الله لا يقبل الشر ولا يتعامل معه ولا يجرب أحد بالشرور ولا يأذن أو يسمح بالشر، فمكتوب: [ لا تقل من الرب خطيئتي، فالرب لا يعمل ما يُبغضه. ولا تقل هو الذي أضلني، لأن الرب لا يعوزه الخاطي، الرب يبغض كل رذيلة، والذين يخافونه لا يحبونها. الرب خلق الإنسان في البدء وتركه حراً في اختياره. إن شئت حفظت وصاياه واخترت العمل بها في أمانة. وضع النار والماء أمامك، فإلى ما تختار تمد يدك. أمام الإنسان الحياة والموت، وايهما يختار يُعطى لهُ. فحكمة الرب عظيمة، وهو قدير *ويرى كل شيء*، عيناه *تُراقبان *الذين يخافونه،* ويعلم كل أعمال الإنسان. لم يأمر أحداً بفعل الشرّ، ولا أذن لأحد *(أو* "سمح له"* في بعض الترجمات)* أن يُخطأ* ] (سيراخ 15: 11 - 20 حسب الترجمة السبعينية - اليونانية)​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لكن* مفهوم النصيب والقسمة* والقدر بين المسيحية والاسلام كبير جداااااااااااااا فى المعنى
> يعنى مثلا فى الخطوبة  لو فشلت الناس تقولك* قسمة ونصيب*


*برضه القسمة والنصيب دى إرث شعبى 
يعنى بدل الأحراج لما حد يسأل لية فلانة فسخت خطوبتها
يقوم يقولك ( قسمة ونصيب )
لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أسلامياً ؟ ....أنا أقولك لية ...
لأن الله أمر بعدم الخوض فى الأعراض
خاصة أعراض النساء ولو كانت بنت على وش جواز
تقوم تسمع العبارة دى ( قسمة ونصيب ) ...يعنى ياللى بتسأل أنكتم ( بس بأدب )
فيه أسباب ...طبعا فيه أسباب أكييييييييييييد
لكن تأدباً وحمايةً لأعراض البنات والستات أُمِروا بالسكوت
عرفت يا صديقى العزيز يعنى ( قسمة ونصيب ) ؟
مش المعنى اللى واصلك 
على فكرة ....أنا مش بادافع عن الأسلام ...أنا باشرررررح



*​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب وهو انا جبت سيرة أسلام ؟؟
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> مشاركاتى رقم (7) و (12) و (14) ...اقراهم تانى كدة
> جبت سيرة أسلام أنا ؟؟؟
> ...



لأ يا جميل مش قصدي كده خالص أنا آسف بجد كلامي مش كان واضح انا قصدي كلامك في تعليقك عليَّ فقط مش ردك في الموضوع خالص، أنا آسف حقيقي فعلاً، بجد مش قصدي أنا باعتذر بشدة لأني مش وضحت كلامي يا جميل، انا اللي غلطان في الرد بجد، أنا كان قصدي على كلامك بس اللي قلت فيه *[ اللى بيسأل عن حاجة فى الآسلام أو الشريعة باشرح له وبنصوص كمان ] *وقصدي أُشير على كلمة الرد اللي جه عليك بتاع* [ المكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوفه العين ]* وهو مثل مش من الإسلام أصلاً.. 

أنا اللي مش وضحت كلامي فالغلط* عندي أنا*، كما إني *لا أقصد قط اتكلم عن أي شخصية في الموضوع ولا أقصد أحد المُعلقين على الإطلاق لا من قرييب ولا من بعيد* أنا باتكلم على وجهٍ عام فقط، ومش قصدي الاقتباس من كلماتك ولا من آخر قط، وبخاصة أن غلطتي* لم أقرأ كل التعليقات ولم أنتبه مين قال ايه*... فاتمنى أن *الكل يسامحني لأنه يبدو إني تسرعت ولم أوضح قصدي في أي تعليق على وجه الدقه*... اقبل اعتذاري الشديد كما إني أطلب من* جميع المُعليقن* على الموضع أن *يقبلوا اعتذاري الشخصي *وللجميع مني كل احترام وتقدير مع اعتذاري، النعمة معك ومع الجميع آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لكن الكتاب المقدس وضح أن الله لا يقبل الشر ولا يتعامل معه ولا يجرب أحد بالشرور ولا يأذن أو يسمح بالشر، ​


*أوكيية
الهيصة بقى كلها بدأت لما قلت ( الأعمار بيد الله )
هى بيد الله والا مش بيده ؟
وألا فيه مصطلح تانى ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوكيية
> الهيصة بقى كلها بدأت لما قلت ( الأعمار بيد الله )
> هى بيد الله والا مش بيده ؟
> وألا فيه مصطلح تانى ؟
> *​



هههههههههههههههه يعني الهيصة دية كلها علشان الكلمة دية !!!! عادي يعني مش فيها حاجة أصلاً، يعني هي في يد مين طيب ....
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل مش قصدي كده خالص أنا آسف بجد كلامي اقبل اعتذاري الشديد، النعمة معك​


*أية ياعمنا كل دة ؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انا عارف انك مش تقصدنى ....انا
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتوا فاهمينها غلط ...وأنا شرحتها بما فيه الكفاية*
> * [FONT=&quot]لكن  محدش عايز يدى لنفسه فرصة أنه يقرا ....؟!!​**​ [FONT=&quot]هو أنا كل ما أشرح حاجة فى الإسلام [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يبقى نهاااارى طين عليا وعلى اللى جابونى ...!!!![/FONT]​ *[/FONT]​



*آسفة ما كنتش فاهماها إسلاميا صح
أعتذر

و ما فيش لانهار طين و لا حاجة​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]هو عارف ؟ ....وألا سامح ...والا الأتنين مع بعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو بيحدد ( وقت ) السماح دة ؟ ...وألا مفتوحة بظروفها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*
هو عارف و سامح مع بعض

كان ممكن يمنع و لا يسمح (براحته ربنا بأة )

لكن كل شىء بسماح منه

هو عارف إنك هتركب مع سواق حمار هيموتك (بعد الشر عليك)

و سمح بكدة بالرغم من إنه كان من الممكن أن يمنع 

لكن رتب لذلك ؟؟؟ 

بص فى آية فى سفر الجامعة بتقول :
[Q-BIBLE]1. لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.[/Q-BIBLE]

و إقرأ باقى الاصحاح[Q-BIBLE]
1. لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.
2. لِلْوِلاَدَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْمَوْتِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْغَرْسِ وَقْتٌ وَلِقَلْعِ الْمَغْرُوسِ وَقْتٌ.
3. لِلْقَتْلِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلشِّفَاءِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْهَدْمِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْبِنَاءِ وَقْتٌ.
4. لِلْبُكَاءِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلضِّحْكِ وَقْتٌ. لِلنَّوْحِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلرَّقْصِ وَقْتٌ.
5. لِتَفْرِيقِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِجَمْعِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْمُعَانَقَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلاِنْفِصَالِ عَنِ الْمُعَانَقَةِ وَقْتٌ.
6. لِلْكَسْبِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْخَسَارَةِ وَقْتٌ. لِلصِّيَانَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلطَّرْحِ وَقْتٌ.
7. لِلتَّمْزِيقِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلتَّخْيِيطِ وَقْتٌ. لِلسُّكُوتِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلتَّكَلُّمِ وَقْتٌ.
8. لِلْحُبِّ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْبُغْضَةِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْحَرْبِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلصُّلْحِ وَقْتٌ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Ecclesiastes/3

أهو شبه المكتوب
:w00t:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و إقرأ باقى الاصحاح[Q-BIBLE]
> 1. لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.
> 2. لِلْوِلاَدَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْمَوْتِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْغَرْسِ وَقْتٌ وَلِقَلْعِ الْمَغْرُوسِ وَقْتٌ.
> ...


*بس كدة .....شكراً ...أهو دة الكلا ...الكلام يعنى 
كان لازم أهِب فيكى يعنى ؟
ماكان م الأول 
:99:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*عبود كاسر خاطري مش عارف يعمل ايه 
يشرح او يدافع عن نفسه
بقولكو ايه ما تسالوني انا ما انا برضو انفع 
ومافيش حرج يعني من ناحيتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





سمح او عارف مكتوب او قسمه ونصيب اهي كلها مصطلاحات لغويه 
ممكن يستخدمها الكل دي مش عقيده يعني​*


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *برضه القسمة والنصيب دى إرث شعبى
> يعنى بدل الأحراج لما حد يسأل لية فلانة فسخت خطوبتها
> يقوم يقولك ( قسمة ونصيب )
> لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


انا فاهم وجهة نظرك بس المفهوم العام عن القسمة والنصيب فى  الاسلام انها من عند ربنا


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صح انتِ جبتي المفيد فعلاً لأن التعبيرات عادةً مش عقيدة
ممكن الكل يقولها المهم يوصل القصد في النهاية وخلاص
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شوف ياعبود متعملش موضوع كبير من لا شئ وتحاول تطلعنى انا الشريرة اللى بتعالى عليك , لانك من جواك عارف ان مش ديه الحقيقة 
فبلاش تحويل المواضيع لقصص كبيرة من لاشئ 
انا لما قولتلك انا هيفرق معايا فى ايه تقتنع ولا لا 
الجملة تتفهم من سياق كلامى اللى قبلها وبعدها وياريت الناس ترجع لمشاركتى اللى انت بردو اخدت منها الجزء ده بس وعملت عليه القصة نفس المشكلة 
ما علينا 
انت بتقولى اقولك امين وخلاص 
قولتلك لا , متقوليش امين , انا مش عايزاك تقتنع بالاجبار انا هيفرق معايا ايه اني اخليك تقتنع بالعافية او تقولى انى مقتنع وانت اصلا مش مقتنع من جواك 
وقولتلك بعدها انا مش ماسكة سلاح بهددك بيه 
فالمقصود من الجملة اللى انت قطعها من كل كلامى وعملت عليها قصة وبتقول انى بتعالى على امثالك ( معرفش جبت الكلام ده منين مع انك المفروض عارفنى واتناقشنا كتير قبل كده على الخاص فى اجات مسيحية ) بس معرفش جبت الكلام ده من فين 
المقصود منها انى مش هجبرك على الاقتناع لان اقتناعك لا هيزودنى ولا ينقصنى علشان اتنرفز انك مقتنعتش 
ولا انت هتروح النار علشان مقتنعتش بالفكرة , ما كلنا عندنا افكار غلط عن ربنا وعن كل حاجة , لكنها مش هتودينا النار 

مكانش فيه داعى لعمل موضوع من لاشئ اصلا 
على العموم انا مش هتناقش مع حد تانى فى المنتدى , انا اصلا كنت ناوية اعمل كده معرفش ايه خلانى ارجع اتناقش تانى ؟


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا متنرفزتش اصلا , انا بتكلم عادى جدا
> ومتقوليش امين ولا حاجة , انا هيفرق معايا فى ايه تقتنع ولا لا ؟
> انا بقول اللى انا عارفاه واتعلمته على ايد اساتذتى فى الكنيسة من الكتاب
> هو انا فين اصلا قولتلك قول سماح متقولش اعمار
> ...



تهدئة للوضع اعتقد الأفضل للجميع التركيز على هذا السؤال ودعونا من التسميات:

أين هو اختلاف الفكرة في القدر والتدخل الإلهى بين الاسلام والمسيحية؟


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

تحميل كل حاجة على الله عامل مشكلة عند مجموعة كبيرة من الناس 
تخيل انت روحت وقفت قدام قطر والقطر داسك 
هل ده ترتيب ربنا , يعنى هل ده قدرك ؟ هل ده تخطيط من ربنا ؟ هل ربنا يخطط انك تموت بالطريقة ديه ولا ده كان اختيارك ؟
فكرة القدرية تقوله اه ده قدر ربنا وربنا عايز كده 
الفكر المسيحى يقول لا , الله طبعا كان عارف ان ده هيحصل وعارف اليوم والساعة اللى هتموت فيها , لكن هل هو خطط لده ؟ هل هو دفعك انك تعمل كده ؟ لا حاشا 
ده كان اختيارك , يعنى هل حصل غصب عن ربنا ؟ لا طبعا حاشا 
مفيش حاجة بتحصل غصب عنه ولا بدون معرفته 
لكن الله من البداية من اول ما خلق ادم اعطى لادم حرية الارادة والاختيار , الله مخلقش machine بيحركها بريموت كنترول 
فهو من البداية خلق للانسان ارداة حرة للاختيار 
وهو الله بيحترم الارادة ديه لان هو اللى خلقها فى الاساس 

وفى سياق كلامى قولت ان الموضوع متداخل فيه حاجات كتيرة والانسان ليه يد فيها
يعنى الموضوع فى يد الله نعم وفى علمه ومعرفته السابقة 
لكن اختيارات الانسان ايضا بتلعب دور كبير جدا فى تحديد مسار حياته


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا الوضع هادى جدا من ناحيتى ياعزيزى , مش انا اللى اتعصب او اتضايق علشان اللى قدامى مش مقتنع بالفكرة اللى بقولها
> 
> مع انى قولت مش هتناقش لكن هرد على سؤالك انت بس
> الفرق كبير ياعزيزى
> ...



اشكر لكِ الاهتمام بالرد..

ليت المسألة كانت بهذه السهولة....اين ومتى وعلى اى اساس يكون هناك تدخل الهى؟


هناك مواقف اعقد...

عندما يقتل انسان شخص آخر...

لماذا ﻻ يتدخل الرب للدفاع عن الضحية؟
ان قلنا احتراماً لحرية الإرادة....فلماذا لا يحترم حرية الضحية فى رفضه للتعرض للقتل؟
وان كان فى جميع الاحوال سيتم اثناء ارادة احدهما (لتعارض ارادتيهما)
فلماذا يمتنع الرب عن التدخل رغم قدرته على المنع؟

ألا يعتبر هاد اشتراك فى الفعل؟

عنا هاذي تعتبر جريمة بالمناسبة


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مرة اخرى اعتدر لان ما عندى اجابة لها السؤال

هو سؤال محير لى وﻻ اجد له حل...هل من مقترحات؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

> واحد ماشى بالعربية بسرعة جنونية عمل حادثة هو مماتش لكن موت ناس تانية
> اللى ماتو دول ماتو علشان ربنا عايز كده ؟ عايزهم يموتو بالبشاعة ديه ولا ماتو بسبب غباء السائق وعدم مسئوليته ؟


من وجهه نظري انهم ماتوا لانه *قدرهم* يموتوا كدا وبالطريقه دي
وفي الوقت ده وعلي ايد السائق ده
طيب تقدري تقوليلي ليه ربنا سمح للناس دول يعدوا في اللحظة
اللي السواق ده كان دايس فيها بسرعه جنونيه
ليه مأخرهمش دقيقه او ليه مقدمهمش دقيقه ؟!
اكيد علشان *القدر* ,,*  قدرهم
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

زى ما قال استاذ ايمن ان الموضوع دايما هيفضل فيه جزء مش مفهوم 
انا هنا مش بتكلم عن تدخلات الله فى كل حاجة فى حياة البشر وامتى وليه بيتدخل لانى معرفش , لان محدش يقدر يعرف كل افكار الله 
لان الله نفسه بيقول فى الكتاب ان افكاره مش زى افكارنا ولا طرقه زى طرقنا 
ففكره اكيد مختلف عنا 
لكن انا اتكلمت فى الاشياء اللى الانسان بيكون ليه يد فيها بشكل واضح مقدرش ساعتها اقول انها قدر من ربنا 
ايه دخل ربنا فى واحد انتحر ولا وقف قدام قطر 
مشكلة القدرية انها تؤدى للكسل , وعلشان كده احنا شعوب كسلانه غير متحملة للمسئولية , واحد اترفد من شغله علشان مهمل فيه يقول ده قدر من ربنا , لا ده مش قدر ده اهمال 
تحصل حادثة والناس تروح المستشفى مفيش اسعافات ولا فيه تجهيزات وفيها اهمال طبى والناس تموت , يقولو ده قدر ربنا , لا ده اهمال 
تحصل حوادث قطر , يقولو قدر من ربنا , لا ده اهمال الدولة 
الله مظلوم معانا فى حاجات كتير 
هى ديه الفكرة الاساسية اللى بتكلم فيها 
باقى تدخلات الله مقدر اعرف او افهم منطقها كلها 
لكن اللى انا عارفاه انه بيحترم ارادة الانسان 
وبالنسبة للقتل احنا عارفين اننا عايشين فى حياة غير عادلة 
متطلبش العدل فى عالم مليان بالخطية ومعجون بيها 

وفى الاصل لا يوجد انسان على وجه الارض برئ 100% كلنا خطاه وكلنا بنعذب ونتعذب 
كلنا بنغلط فى بعض وبنأثر على بعض بشكل سلبى بأخطاءنا وخطايانا وتعدياتنا على بعض 
القاتل والمقتول مفيش حد فيهم برئ اخلاقيا 100% 
هى دنيا بتلف ودايرة من الخطية بتلف علينا كلنا وكلنا بندفع التمن بطرق مختلفة , نتيجة خطايانا الشخصية ونتيجة خطايا الاخرين 
لان العالم شرير زى ما الكتاب قال 
الحياة الارضية غير عادلة هذة حقيقة عود نفسك عليها


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> من وجهه نظري انهم ماتوا لانه *قدرهم* يموتوا كدا وبالطريقه دي
> وفي الوقت ده وعلي ايد السائق ده
> طيب تقدري تقوليلي ليه ربنا سمح للناس دول يعدوا في اللحظة
> اللي السواق ده كان دايس فيها بسرعه جنونيه
> ...



واثقة حبيبتى , هو الله بيمشينا بريموت كنترول ؟
يعنى انتى قررتى فى يوم انك تخرجى تروحى تشوفى صاحبتك 
هل الله هو زقك من البيت وخرجك فى اليوم ده تحديدا علشان تقابلى صاحبتك 
بلاش هقولك مثال تانى علشان تفهمى عليا 
واحد قاعد فى بيتهم كده راح مقرر يروح بيت دعارة هل الله دفعه انه يخرج من بيته يروح المكان ده ؟
هل الله بيحركنا زى الربوتات  فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة ؟ 
فين مسئوليتنا ؟ فين ارادتنا ؟ لو الموضوع بالشكل ده والله هو اللى بيخطط لكل حاجة بدون اى تدخل منى , ليه بيحاسبنا فى الاخر لما هو اللى بيحركنا زى العرايس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا معرفش ليه هما ماتو , لكن اللى اعرفه ان الله لايجرب بالشرور 
ولا يصنع الشرولا يصدر منه شر بحسب كلام الكتاب المقدس نفسه وبحسب ايمانى


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا هى مش بهذة السهولة , هى معقدة طبعا
> وزى ما قال استاذ ايمن ان الموضوع دايما هيفضل فيه جزء مش مفهوم
> انا هنا مش بتكلم عن تدخلات الله فى كل حاجة فى حياة البشر وامتى وليه بيتدخل لانى معرفش , لان محدش يقدر يعرف كل افكار الله
> لان الله نفسه بيقول فى الكتاب ان افكاره مش زى افكارنا ولا طرقه زى طرقنا
> ...



بالتأكيد انا ﻻ ادعو لوجهة نظر القدرية.....بل - وسأكون صادقاً - اتساءل عن التدخل الإلهى حتى

اعتقد انك مثلى ﻻ تملكين اجابة كاملة او شافية....

حتى اليوم لم اقابل اى شخص يملك تفسير كامل او اجابة كاملة....كلها تجيب المواقف البسيطة مثل انتحار الواعى....لكنها فشلت جميعها عند هذا السؤال...

ليس عيباً اعتقد....فقط المطلوب اﻻ يتكلم احد (وﻻ اقصدك على فكرة بل اتكلم عن اشخاص كثيرين قابلتهم) وكأنه يملك الحقيقة المطلقة والكاملة

مثلما ﻻ يقدر اصحاب النسبية وﻻ خصومهم من اصحاب الكم من قول انهم يملكون التفسير الكامل للطبيعة


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مرة اخرى....يحترم ارادة الانسان....اي منهم؟

ولماذا يفضل احترام ارادة الجانى الشرير بدلاً من الضحية البرىء؟

وان كان يقدر ان يمنع هذا الفعل....(ببساطة يمنع التقاءهم فى هذا الوقت....لا يجب ان تكون معجزة خارقة للطبيعة)
لماذا ﻻ يفعل؟ لماذا الانحياز دائماً للاشرار؟

احب ان افكر في الرب انه أب مُحب....وما من أب يقف مكتوف الأيدى عندما يعتدى احد اوﻻده على الاخر...فلو اراد احترام حرياتهم....لماذا ينحاز للمعتدى؟


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بتكلم فى نقط محددة وعلشان كده قولت الموضوع متداخل فيه حاجات كتير
وصدقنى اسئلتك مش غريبة , كلنا بنسأل نفس الاسئلة فى اوقات كتير 
ليه يارب سبت كذا وكذا وكذا يحصلو 
هل نمتلك كل الاجابات ؟ اكيد لا , انا عندى اسئلة كتير مش متجاوبة ومعرفش هتتجاوب امته ؟ كلنا كده 
انا بس اتكلمت فى مفهوم محدد لان فكرة القدرية المطلقة كده ضد الكتاب المقدس اصلا وبتعمل مشاكل , وبالعكس هى بتوقع الناس فى الله


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*تسمحوا لي أن أضع هذه الآيات مرة أخرى
*​

 [ لا تقل من الرب  خطيئتي، فالرب لا يعمل ما يُبغضه. ولا تقل هو الذي أضلني، لأن الرب لا  يعوزه الخاطي، الرب يبغض كل رذيلة، والذين يخافونه لا يحبونها. الرب خلق  الإنسان في البدء وتركه حراً في اختياره. إن شئت حفظت وصاياه واخترت العمل  بها في أمانة. وضع النار والماء أمامك، فإلى ما تختار تمد يدك. أمام  الإنسان الحياة والموت، وايهما يختار يُعطى لهُ. فحكمة الرب عظيمة، وهو  قدير *ويرى كل شيء*، عيناه *تُراقبان *الذين يخافونه،* ويعلم كل أعمال الإنسان. لم يأمر أحداً بفعل الشرّ، ولا أذن لأحد *(أو* "سمح له"* في بعض الترجمات)* أن يُخطأ* ] (سيراخ 15: 11 - 20 حسب الترجمة السبعينية - اليونانية)


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا خالص , انا مقولتش انى امتلك الحقيقة المطلقة ولا انى عارفه كل افكار ربنا , اكيد لا
> انا بتكلم فى نقط محددة وعلشان كده قولت الموضوع متداخل فيه حاجات كتير
> وصدقنى اسئلتك مش غريبة , كلنا بنسأل نفس الاسئلة فى اوقات كتير
> ليه يارب سبت كذا وكذا وكذا يحصلو
> ...



اتفق مع الجزء الثانى من كلامك...

اما الجزء الاول....فما قصدت فقط ما قلتِ.....

قصدت ايضاً اننى ﻻ اقدر ان اقول لمن يسألنى انه بالتأكيد هناك اجابة لكنى ﻻ اعرفها....ربما ﻻ توجد اجابة اصلاً إن فهمتِ قصدي

لكن هاد خارج الموضوع....


المشرف أيمن...

الكلام والمسميات جميلة لكن هل تأذن وتوضح لنا كيف يمكن لها ان تحل السؤال الذى اعجزنا جميعاً؟


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

والسؤال هو:

امتناع القادر على المنع هو اشتراك فى الفعل...

او بصيغة اخرى....لماذا ينحاز لحرية رادة الاشرار فوق حرية الضحايا؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> واثقة حبيبتى , هو الله بيمشينا بريموت كنترول ؟
> يعنى انتى قررتى فى يوم انك تخرجى تروحى تشوفى صاحبتك
> هل الله هو زقك من البيت وخرجك فى اليوم ده تحديدا علشان تقابلى صاحبتك
> بلاش هقولك مثال تانى علشان تفهمى عليا
> ...


تمام ياروزتي انا معاكي
في ان لما حد يكون مخطط للشر يبقا ده اختباره
زي واحده رايح بيت دعاره زي ماقولتي ده اختياره
واحد بيشرب مخدرات ده اختياره
واحده سوري عاهره ده اختيارها

انما كنت بتكلم معاكي في نقطه الموت
انتي قولتي ان السواق مثلا اما ساق بسرعه جنونيه
موت ناس 
طيب ايه ذنب الناس دول انهم يموتوا بسبب واحد متهور؟
السبب هنا مش السائق
انما السبب هنا ان عمر الناس دول انتهي لحد هنا وبالطريقه دي
ربنا كتبلهم كدا والا كان اخرهم شوية او قدمهم زي ماقولتلك لو عايزهم يعيشوا
بصي اي حاجه في الدنيا ممكن تكون من اختيارنا 
الا الموت فهو قدر ومكتوب
ومحدش بيبقي سبب فيه
لان تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد

طيب ايه رأيك في واحد يجي زلزال يهد بيته علي اللي فيه
وكل اولاده ومراته يموتوا الا هو ؟؟
تفتكري ده قدر ولا ده ايه بالظبط؟
واهو محدش جابله الزلزال يهد بيته جه من عند ربنا 
وربنا اختار مين يعيش ومين يموت في نفس البيت
رأيك ايه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*من كثر الموضوعات التي تناقشت فيها وبحثت عنها لم اوصل فيها لنتجية هي عمر الانسان 
لان يوجد علامات استفهام كثيرة امام كل حادث 
ولكن في النهاية عمر الانسان بيد الانسان نفسه ولكن يتدخل الله في بعض الحالات لحكم معينه لا نعرفها ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *من كثر الموضوعات التي تناقشت فيها وبحثت عنها لم اوصل فيها لنتجية هي عمر الانسان
> لان يوجد علامات استفهام كثيرة امام كل حادث
> ولكن في النهاية عمر الانسان بيد الانسان نفسه ولكن يتدخل الله في بعض الحالات لحكم معينه لا نعرفها ؟
> *


*يعني ايه عمر الانسان بيد الانسان ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يعني ايه عمر الانسان بيد الانسان ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!*​


*يعني الاهتمام والاكل والرياضة بيد الانسان ومن اهم العوامل التي تؤثر علي عمر الانسان

شوفي الفرق بين عمر الانسان في شخص غني مهتم بصحته ورجل فقير لا يهتم

بين رجل محتاج عمليه علشان مش يموت ؟ ومش يعملها ويموت ؟
بين رجل محتاج عمليه علشان مش يموت ؟ يعملها ومش يموت ؟*


----------



## Veronicaa (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع طويل لم استطع قراءة جميع المشاركات....
بالنسبة لنقطة الفرق بين عارف وسامح
الفرق كبير جدا.. 
الله يعرف بالامر لكنه لم يتسبب فيه,, كمثال بسيط الطبيب يعرف ان فلان مثلا سيموت غدا لكنه لم يتسبب في موته.. ان اعرف شيئا لا يعني اني تسببت فيه
الله كان يعرف ان ادم سياكل من الشجرة لكنه لم يدفعه لاكلها!!
اذا حاولت الانتحار قد تنجح وقد ينقدك اهلك هذا لاننا لا نعيش وحدنا بل نتفاعل مع البشر والاخرون يؤثرون علينا...

 فالانسان تتحكم بيه قوانين الطبيعة قوانين وراثية وفيزيائية..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *يعني الاهتمام والاكل والرياضة بيد الانسان ومن اهم العوامل التي تؤثر علي عمر الانسان
> 
> شوفي الفرق بين عمر الانسان في شخص غني مهتم بصحته ورجل فقير لا يهتم
> 
> ...


برضو مش شرط الكلام اللي حضرتك بتقوله
يعني مامممكن اوووي وده انا شوفته بعيني عالم ربنا
واحد غني ومبسوط مديا اوي كان عايز يعمل عمليه قلب مفتوح
المهم سافر الصين مخصوص عشان يعمل العمليه المهم عملها بس للاسف رجع في صندوق !
تعالي بقي لراجل تاني فقير دقه معهوش غير يادوب حق رغيف العيش عنده امراض الدنيا ومش بياخد حتي اي علاج 
لانه معهوش فلوس للعلاج مع انه كبير جدا في السن
انما لسه عايش لحد دلوقتي !!

طيب بلاش موضوع العمليات خالص
ونيجي لاتنين مختلفين تماما ونشوف حياتهم 
" ودول انا شوفتهم برضو صدقني "
واحد شب صغير رياضي جدا بياكل اكل صحي جدا
محافظ علي نفسه وعلي جسمة كويس اوي
مش بيحط سيجاره في بؤه
في يوم مراته دخلت عليه تصحيه لقيته "مات" بدون اي مقدمات!
طيب نيجي بقا للراجل التاني :,,
ده بقا مفيش نوع من انواع المخدرات مشربهاش
السهر لحد الصبح يوماتي حياته كلها خطيه وسكر وعربده
عمره حوالي 49 سنه 
وتشوفه تقول عليه ابن 20 سنه وصحته تهد جبل 
طيب ايه  رأي حضرتك في الامثله دي؟
وربنا شاهد علي كلامي انه حقيقي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> برضو مش شرط الكلام اللي حضرتك بتقوله
> يعني مامممكن اوووي وده انا شوفته بعيني عالم ربنا
> واحد غني ومبسوط مديا اوي كان عايز يعمل عمليه قلب مفتوح
> المهم سافر الصين مخصوص عشان يعمل العمليه المهم عملها بس للاسف رجع في صندوق !



*لان العمليه فشلت لاكثير من الاسباب الطبيه المريض او لان نسبه النجاح بسيطة بسبب تطور المرض داخله او لان حالته الصحية لم تتحمل العمليه*




> تعالي بقي لراجل تاني فقير دقه معهوش غير يادوب حق رغيف العيش عنده امراض الدنيا ومش بياخد حتي اي علاج
> لانه معهوش فلوس للعلاج مع انه كبير جدا في السن
> انما لسه عايش لحد دلوقتي !!



*علي حسب نوع المرض مش معقولة يكون عنده القلب وكل الامراض ويعيش كل دا هايكون ضد قوانين الطبيعة قوانين وراثية وفيزيائية..*


 


> طيب بلاش موضوع العمليات خالص
> ونيجي لاتنين مختلفين تماما ونشوف حياتهم
> " ودول انا شوفتهم برضو صدقني "
> واحد شب صغير رياضي جدا بياكل اكل صحي جدا
> ...



*ممكن يكون توقف احد عضاء جسمه لسبب صحي او وراثي او طبيعي*



> طيب نيجي بقا للراجل التاني :,,
> ده بقا مفيش نوع من انواع المخدرات مشربهاش
> السهر لحد الصبح يوماتي حياته كلها خطيه وسكر وعربده
> عمره حوالي 49 سنه
> ...



*تكوينه الجسمي والصحي قوي وجهاز المناعي قوي*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لان العمليه فشلت لاكثير من الاسباب الطبيه المريض او لان نسبه النجاح بسيطة بسبب تطور المرض داخله او لان حالته الصحية لم تتحمل العمليه*
> ولما العمليه تفشل مثلا
> مش دي حاجه بتاعه ربنا
> يعني ماكان ممكن ربنا يخلي العمليه تنجح والمريض يعيش مش صح؟
> ...


ياسلاام
تكوينه الجسمي والمناعي قوي اوي كدا لدرجه ان مفيش اي حاجه مأثره فيه؟
بس كدا تفتكر حضرتك هو ده السبب بس؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسلاام
> تكوينه الجسمي والمناعي قوي اوي كدا لدرجه ان مفيش اي حاجه مأثره فيه؟
> بس كدا تفتكر حضرتك هو ده السبب بس؟



*ممكن يكون الرب تدخل بصورة معينه لغرض معين ليطيل حياته ولكن هذا استثناء وليس قاعده*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ممكن يكون الرب تدخل بصورة معينه لغرض معين ليطيل حياته ولكن هذا استثناء وليس قاعده*


*تماااااااام الله يفتحها علي حضرتك
هو ده اللي انا عايزة اوصلهولك من اول امبارح 
ان ربنا هو اللي بيسمح للانسان انه يعيش او يموت
الانسان مالوش اي علاقه في موته يعني عمره مش بأيده زي ماحضرتك تفضلت وقولت
يعني ممكن واحد يرمي نفسه من الدور العاشر مثلا
وينزل متكسر بس ميموتش لان ربنا له حكمة في كدا
ممكن واحد يبلبع شرايط برشام قد كدا عشان ينتحر
ولكن برضو ربنا ينجيه من الموت لان ارادته فوق كل شئ
عالنقيض التاني ممكن واحد ياخد حقنه غلط تتسبب في وفاته
لانه ربنا امر بكدا ..
*
*ولكن هذا استثناء وليس قاعده
عايزة اقول لحضرتك
اننا كلنا عايشين عالارض دي استثناء اساسا
وقت مؤقت وكلنا هنمشي .
*


----------



## Veronicaa (22 سبتمبر 2013)

المشكلة يا واثقة انك بتتكلمي في اسثتناءات ورميتي القاعدة.. هناك عوامل كثيرة تتدخل... وراثية طبيعية فيزيائية طبية تاثير الاخرين الخ....  
المريض ممكن واخذ باله كويس ببس اخطا في شي من دون قصد ممكن راح لافضل طبيب بس الطبيب ارتكب خطا من دون قصد ممكن وممكن وممكن

القاعدة انك مش ذاكرت مش هتنجح بس نجحت ده شدود عن القاعدة ممكن لانك كنت مركز في الحصة مش احتجت لمذاكرة عندك معرفة بالموضوع من قبل المعلومة مرت عليك الخ
فيه امور كثير تلعب دور لان الانسان ليس بمعزول عن الاخرين 
فيه دول فقيرة واخرى غنية مش لان الله ابتلى ده واعطى ده.. اليابان مثلا مساحة صغيرة معندهاش موارد معندهاش شي تضربها الزلازل مئات المرات في السنة ومع ذلك تحولت لقوة اقتصادية عالمية.. لان عقل الانسان بيضنع المعجزات.. 

ليس من العدل ان الله اطال عمر هذا وانقص عمر ذاك.. لكن لما نعرف ان عوامل كثيرة بتلعب دور هنبطل نرمي ربنا بكل حاجة سيئة بتحصل 

لا يوجد ما يسمى بالقدر الانسان من يصنع قدره.


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

تدورون جميعاً حول الأسئلة السهلة وتتركون السؤال الذى أعجزنى وأعجز كل من عرفت!


اين التدخل الالهى لحماية الضحية من المعتدى؟

ان قلنا انه يحترم حرية الارادة....فلماذا ينحاز دائماً لاحترام حرية الجانى وليس الضحية البرىء؟

خاصة انه يستطيع ان يمنع هذا!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> المشكلة يا واثقة انك بتتكلمي في اسثتناءات ورميتي القاعدة.. هناك عوامل كثيرة تتدخل... وراثية طبيعية فيزيائية طبية تاثير الاخرين الخ....
> المريض ممكن واخذ باله كويس ببس اخطا في شي من دون قصد ممكن راح لافضل طبيب بس الطبيب ارتكب خطا من دون قصد ممكن وممكن وممكن
> *تفتكري المريض اخطأ في ايه وهو ماشي كويس جدا واختار احسن طبييب؟
> طيب خلينا نفترض ان الطبيب هو اللي اخطأ مثلا
> ...


*هقولك علي حاجه 
موضوع القدر في التوبيك ده بالتحديد
بيرجع لوجهات نظر بتختلف من شخص لأخر
وكل وجهات النظر تُحترم وعلي عيني وراسي
انما انا وجهه نظري
ان القدر ده من يصنعه الله وليس الانسان
وخصوصا في موضوع المــــوت
الموت ايا كان سببه فهو بأيد ربنا فقط لا غير ..

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تماااااااام الله يفتحها علي حضرتك
> هو ده اللي انا عايزة اوصلهولك من اول امبارح
> ان ربنا هو اللي بيسمح للانسان انه يعيش او يموت
> الانسان مالوش اي علاقه في موته يعني عمره مش بأيده زي ماحضرتك تفضلت وقولت
> ...



*لا ياختي العزيزة دا استثناء لحكمه معينه
اله يدير الكون بقانون ونظام صابت علي الجميع ولكنه يتدخل في بعض الاوقات لاجل شي معين لشخص معينه موجود في فكر الله هذا استثناء

يعني ايام الجوع القانون والنظام الطبيعي الجميع يموت من الجوع ولكن الرب تدخل وارسل ايليا الي ارمله واحدة 

هذا استثناء وليس قاعده

لعازر مرض نتجية هذا المرض الموت ولكن تدخل الرب قَالَ: «هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ». اي ان تدخل الرب لاجل هدف معين لشخص معين وليس للجميع
*



> *ولكن هذا استثناء وليس قاعده
> عايزة اقول لحضرتك
> اننا كلنا عايشين عالارض دي استثناء اساسا
> وقت مؤقت وكلنا هنمشي .*


*الاستثناء في شفاء بعض الاشخاص وليس الجميع
الاستثناء في اقامه اشخاص معينه وليس الجميع

الاستثناء يمكن لا يحدث وتستمر القاعده 
ولا نستطيع تفسير جميع الاحداث لانها فوق ادراكنا*


----------



## Veronicaa (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لا اؤمن بذلك مطلقا والا لكان الله غير عادل فقد اطال عمر هذا ونقص عمر ذاك... القدر شكل مشكلة حتى في العصور الغابرة فمثلا كانو يعتبرون المرض ارادة الله وبالتالي شرب الدواء هو مناطحة لارادة الله فحرموه!! الانسان عندما يعجز عن تفسير امر يرجعه لقوة خارقة ولاشياء كالقدر...  

طبعا اعرف ان لكل رايه وكلامي لا اجبر اجدا للاقتناع به بل طرح لوجهة نظري لا اكثر.. وكل انسان حر بالايمان بما يريد.. ليس كل حوار ينتهي بالاقناع هو فقط توسيع لمعرفة المحاورين بعد تبادل ارائهم. 

تحياتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لا ياختي العزيزة دا استثناء لحكمه معينه
> اله يدير الكون بقانون ونظام صابت علي الجميع ولكنه يتدخل في بعض الاوقات لاجل شي معين لشخص معينه موجود في فكر الله هذا استثناء
> 
> يعني ايام الجوع القانون والنظام الطبيعي الجميع يموت من الجوع ولكن الرب تدخل وارسل ايليا الي ارمله واحدة
> ...


كلام حضرتك مظبوط
يبقا المرض والموت بأيد ربنا مش بأيد الانسان زي ماحضرتك ذكرت
 بأستثناء احكام معينه تختلف من شخص لأخر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> لا اؤمن بذلك مطلقا والا لكان الله غير عادل فقد اطال عمر هذا ونقص عمر ذاك... القدر شكل مشكلة حتى في العصور الغابرة فمثلا كانو يعتبرون المرض ارادة الله وبالتالي شرب الدواء هو مناطحة لارادة الله فحرموه!! الانسان عندما يعجز عن تفسير امر يرجعه لقوة خارقة ولاشياء كالقدر...
> 
> طبعا اعرف ان لكل رايه وكلامي لا اجبر اجدا للاقتناع به بل طرح لوجهة نظري لا اكثر.. وكل انسان حر بالايمان بما يريد.. ليس كل حوار ينتهي بالاقناع هو فقط توسيع لمعرفة المحاورين بعد تبادل ارائهم.
> 
> تحياتي


كانوا بيحرموا شرب الدواء في العصور الغابره
لانه مناطحه لأراده الله؟
طيب هو في هذه العصور كان فيه دواء اساسا
عموما اللي كانوا بيحرموا الدوا دول ناس متخلفين
ومعندهمش اي ايمان بربنا اصلا
لان ربنا خلق لكل داء دواء

عموما زي ماحضرتك قولتي انا مش هقدر اقنع حد برأيي
ولا هقدر اقتنع برأي حد
والموضوع في الاول والاخر وجهات نظر ليس الا​


----------



## Veronicaa (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كانوا بيحرموا شرب الدواء في العصور الغابره
> لانه مناطحه لأراده الله؟
> طيب هو في هذه العصور كان فيه دواء اساسا
> عموما اللي كانوا بيحرموا الدوا دول ناس متخلفين
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب دماغك يا واثقة:99:
هو الناس مش كانت بتتعالج في القديم؟ دوائهم كان افضل لانه طبيعي بعيد عن المواد الكيماوية الان اللي بتعالج عضو وتمرض الثاني

ازاي معندهمش ايمان وهم بيحرموه عشان ايمانهم بارادة الله؟؟؟؟؟ 

ده كان مجرد مثال على معضلة القدر..

الايمان بالقدر يعني نفي لعدالة الله واعتبار الانسان مسير... القدر تفسير كلاسيكي لا يستقيم مع ارادة الانسان والقوانين التي يخضع لها.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخرب دماغك يا واثقة:99:
> هو الناس مش كانت بتتعالج في القديم؟ دوائهم كان افضل لانه طبيعي بعيد عن المواد الكيماوية الان اللي بتعالج عضو وتمرض الثاني
> ههههههه
> ...


برضو انا هفضل مقتنعه ان القدر ربنا اللي بيتسبب فيه مش الانسان


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامى لواثقة 
حبيبتى ياواثقة ليه احنا بننسى ان الله واضع القوانين ؟ 
قوانين الفيزياء والكيمياء والفسيولوجى والطبيعة ؟
القانون مثلا بيقول ان اللى بيدخن عنده احتماليات عالية للاصابة بسرطان الرئة 
واحد بيدخن وجاله سرطان الرئة فعلا , هل نقدر نقول هنا ان ده قدر ربنا ؟ مال ربنا بس بتدخينه هو ؟ 
طيب هتقوليلى ما فيه ناس بتدخن ومش بيجيلها سرطان الرئة , ماشى مش معترضة هذة استثناءات ليها ظروفها الخاصة لكن القاعدة الطبية بتقول تدخين = سرطان رئة 

الحاجة التانية , فسريلى ياواثقة ليه الناس فى اوروبا بتعيش اكتر وبيعيشو فوق ال 80 وصحتهم جيدة 
لكن فى مصر بيموتو بدرى ؟ ايه السبب 
اذا كان الله كاتب اعمار كل الناس , اشمعنا كاتب على الاوروبين يعيشو اكتر من غيرهم ؟ مش ده يبقا تمييز ؟
يعنى هو بيحبهم اكتر مثلا ؟
انتى تعرفى ان فيه قبائل معينة مش بتعيش فوق سن ال 50 اشمعنا ؟ 
علشان عندهم مشاكل وراثية واهمال فى الرعاية الصحية 
هل الله كاتب بالتحديد على القبيلة ديه مش تعيش اكتر من 50 ؟ ليه ؟ مش ده يبقا تفرقة بين البشر ؟ 
الاسباب هى اسباب فسيولوجية وعوامل كتير متداخلة 
غير طبعا اختيارات الانسان بتحدد عمره اوقات كتير جدا 
تدخلات الله لانقاذ الانسان وتطويل عمره بتحصل وحصلت فى الكتاب مع الملك حزقيا 
ولكن مش ديه القاعدة 
لازم ناخد كل حالة بحالتها 
فمش كل واحد مات اقول ده قدره وده عمره 
لا فيه ناس بسبب تصرفاتها واختياراتها بتموت قبل عمرها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامى لواثقة 
حبيبتى ياواثقة ليه احنا بننسى ان الله واضع القوانين ؟ 
قوانين الفيزياء والكيمياء والفسيولوجى والطبيعة ؟
القانون مثلا بيقول ان اللى بيدخن عنده احتماليات عالية للاصابة بسرطان الرئة 
واحد بيدخن وجاله سرطان الرئة فعلا , هل نقدر نقول هنا ان ده قدر ربنا ؟ مال ربنا بس بتدخينه هو ؟ 
طيب هتقوليلى ما فيه ناس بتدخن ومش بيجيلها سرطان الرئة , ماشى مش معترضة  هذة استثناءات ليها ظروفها الخاصة لكن القاعدة الطبية بتقول تدخين = سرطان  رئة 
مععاكي
بس فيه ناس كتير بيجيلها الكانسر في اماكن تانيه في الجسم
ومالوش اي علاقه بالتدخين ولا بالاهمال في الصحه ولا بأي حاجة
وكلنا عارفيين ان نهاية الكانسر موت "الافي حالات معينه"
دي برضو استثناءات؟ 
 الحاجة التانية , فسريلى ياواثقة ليه الناس فى اوروبا بتعيش اكتر وبيعيشو فوق ال 80 وصحتهم جيدة 
لكن فى مصر بيموتو بدرى ؟ ايه السبب 
اذا كان الله كاتب اعمار كل الناس , اشمعنا كاتب على الاوروبين يعيشو اكتر من غيرهم ؟ مش ده يبقا تمييز ؟
يعنى هو بيحبهم اكتر مثلا ؟
انتى تعرفى ان فيه قبائل معينة مش بتعيش فوق سن ال 50 اشمعنا ؟ 
علشان عندهم مشاكل وراثية واهمال فى الرعاية الصحية 
هل الله كاتب بالتحديد على القبيلة ديه مش تعيش اكتر من 50 ؟ ليه ؟ مش ده يبقا تفرقة بين البشر ؟ 
الاسباب هى اسباب فسيولوجية وعوامل كتير متداخلة 
غير طبعا اختيارات الانسان بتحدد عمره اوقات كتير جدا 
تدخلات الله لانقاذ الانسان وتطويل عمره بتحصل وحصلت فى الكتاب مع الملك حزقيا 
ولكن مش ديه القاعدة 
لازم ناخد كل حالة بحالتها 
فمش كل واحد مات اقول ده قدره وده عمره 
لا فيه ناس بسبب تصرفاتها واختياراتها بتموت قبل عمرها

بيني وبينك الصراحه
اصل انا صعيديه ومخي جزمة قديمة:smile02
مش قادره اقتنع بأن حد ممكن يموت قبل عمره اللي ربنا كتبهوله
بسبب اهمال او بسبب اي تدخل من البشر!
​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انواع السرطانات التانية ايضا ليها اسبابها العلمية والجينية فى العصر اللى احنا فيه بسبب التلوث الى سببته التكنولوجيا والصناعة نسبة السرطانات زادت عن اى عصر تانى , تقدرى تقوليلى ليه ؟ هل ده قدر ربنا ده كمان ولا ده نتيجة طبيعية لافعال الانسان ؟
طيب ليه مصر من اعلى نسب الاصابة بأمراض الكلى والكبد ؟وسرطان الدم عند الاطفال ؟ ده كمان قدر ربنا ؟ولا بسبب التلوث اللى فى الميه والجو والاهمال الصحى وان مفيش رعاية صحية من الدولة ؟ 
لا طبعا ممكن انسان يموت قبل عمره بسبب اختياراته الغلط 
والامثلة كتير , مش بس فى الانتحار والتدخين والمخدرات ولا السواقة ولا واحد وقف قدام قطر 
حتى اهمال الصحة ده اختيار خاطئ من الانسان بيعجل بموته 
وده مش قدر ربنا خالص 
زى مثلا اللى بياكل كل يوم ماكدونالز واكل غير صحى لما يجيله كوليسترول عالى ومشاكل فى الشرايين وانسداد , ده كمان قضاء ربنا ؟ ولا اختيار خاطئ ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*بلاش السرطان 

طب أمراض المناعة الذاتية

زى ال MS يا دكتورة روز

ديه فيها تدخل منى أنا مثلا ؟

هو أنا قولت لجهازى المناعى تعالى هاجم جذع المخ ؟



_____________________

أيوب البار لما مات كل أولاده لما راحت كل ثروته لما راحت كل صحته

مش برضوا كان ترتيب من ربنا و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟

ما بنقولش كاتب أو مش كاتب و لا بنقول قدر لكن كل شىء كان بترتيب من ربنا 



*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انواع السرطانات التانية ايضا ليها اسبابها العلمية والجينية فى العصر اللى احنا فيه بسبب التلوث الى سببته التكنولوجيا والصناعة نسبة السرطانات زادت عن اى عصر تانى , تقدرى تقوليلى ليه ؟ هل ده قدر ربنا ده كمان ولا ده نتيجة طبيعية لافعال الانسان ؟
> طيب ليه مصر من اعلى نسب الاصابة بأمراض الكلى والكبد ؟وسرطان الدم عند الاطفال ؟ ده كمان قدر ربنا ؟ولا بسبب التلوث اللى فى الميه والجو والاهمال الصحى وان مفيش رعاية صحية من الدولة ؟
> لا طبعا ممكن انسان يموت قبل عمره بسبب اختياراته الغلط
> والامثلة كتير , مش بس فى الانتحار والتدخين والمخدرات ولا السواقة ولا واحد وقف قدام قطر
> ...


اما هو فيه تلوث في الميه وتلوث بيئي واهمال من الدولة وكل الحاجات دي
يبقا ال 90 مليون نسمة اللي في مصر كانوا كلهم مرضوا بقا
وكنا كلنا بقا عندنا اعوذبالله امراض وسرطانات 
تفتكري ليه بقا ربنا ارد ان ناس معينه تصيب بالامراض دي
وناس تانيين عايشين في نفس  التلوث والاهمال ده ونفس الدولة
ومش يجرالهم حاجه ؟
انا سمعاكي بتقولي ده قدرهم ودي حكمة ربنا بقا متنكريش:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بلاش السرطان
> 
> طب أمراض المناعة الذاتية
> 
> ...


*ايووووووووووووووه بقا ياايرو ينصر دييييييييينك
اخيرا ياربي لقيت حد معايا
انا من الصبح قلبي وجعني معاهم يابنتي
اجي من ده هنا يطلعي ده من هنا ههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

> بلاش السرطان
> 
> طب أمراض المناعة الذاتية
> 
> ...


لا مفيهاش تدخل منك ولا غلط منك ولا كل واحد جاله مرض او حتى سرطان يبقا الغلط منه او اختار حاجة غلط 
ده تدخل من جيناتك وخريطتك الجينينة اللى ورثتيها من عيلتك ,وحتى سرطان الثدى مثلا او سرطان الدم ممكن يجى لطفل بسب التلوث اللى احنا عايشين فيه وعالم الاشعاعات , ده مش خطأ منه لكن ده نتيجة طبيعية لافعال الانسان المهببة فى الكون 
مش افعال الشخص المريض نفسه لكن افعال غيره 
هل الله كاتب عليه كده ؟ ام ان ده نتيجة طبيعية لجيناته او اللى بنتعرض ليه كل يوم من عمليات اكسدة بسبب التلوث الصناعى فى العصر الحديث 




> أيوب البار لما مات كل أولاده لما راحت كل ثروته لما راحت كل صحته
> 
> مش برضوا كان ترتيب من ربنا و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ما بنقولش كاتب أو مش كاتب و لا بنقول قدر لكن كل شىء كان بترتيب من ربنا


ايوب الله لم يجربه بالشر ابدا الله لا يصدر منه شر 
ارجعى لقصة ايوب وانا عارفه انك عارفاها كويس وشوفى مين اللى جرب ايوب بالشر 
ورغم كده الله قال للشيطان انك متقربش من ايوب شخصيا 
الله كان عارف بالتجربة , طبعا عارف مسبقا وشايف كل حاجة 
هل هو مصدرها ؟ اكيد لا 
طيب ليه سمح بيها ؟ لاسباب احنا شوفناها فى اخر القصة 
زى ما فى العهد الجديد بيقول اذ قد سمعتم بصبر ايوب ورأيتم عاقبة الرب 
اى ان الرب اكرم ايوب فى النهاية اضعاف مضاعفة 
اذا التجربة كان ليها سبب وكان ليها مغزى وهدف 
مش مجرد مكتوب وقدر وقضاء الهى بدون هدف , من اله سادى بيلعب بالبشر


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انتم متعبين انفسكم بالكلام والجواب بسيط جدا.

الأمراض الجسدية والذهنية والنفسية والكوارث الطبيعية ومشاكل المواليد المشوهة بسبب تشوه الجينات الخ.......

كلها من تبعيات ونتيجة السقوط، وليس من عمل الله ولا مشيئته ولا حتى سماحه بشيء.

الله ليس صانع الشرور.

والرب معكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> انتم متعبين انفسكم بالكلام والجواب بسيط جدا.
> 
> الأمراض الجسدية والذهنية والنفسية والكوارث الطبيعية ومشاكل المواليد المشوهة بسبب تشوه الجينات الخ.......
> 
> ...


طبعا ياماما كلام حضرتك علي عيني وعلي راسي من فوووق

يعني لو واحد ماشي في الشارع وجت عربيه خبطته
ده مش عمل ربنا وحكمته يعني ربنا هو اللي سمح بالحادثه دي تحصل ؟
يعني كدا مش ربنا قــــــدر للشخص ده الموته دي بالطريقه دي وفي الوقت ده ياامي ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مفيهاش تدخل منك ولا غلط منك ولا كل واحد جاله مرض او حتى سرطان يبقا الغلط منه او اختار حاجة غلط
> ده تدخل من جيناتك وخريطتك الجينينة اللى ورثتيها من عيلتك ,وحتى سرطان الثدى مثلا او سرطان الدم ممكن يجى لطفل بسب التلوث اللى احنا عايشين فيه وعالم الاشعاعات , ده مش خطأ منه لكن ده نتيجة طبيعية لافعال الانسان المهببة فى الكون
> مش افعال الشخص المريض نفسه لكن افعال غيره
> هل الله كاتب عليه كده ؟ ام ان ده نتيجة طبيعية لجيناته او اللى بنتعرض ليه كل يوم من عمليات اكسدة بسبب التلوث الصناعى فى العصر الحديث


*ما حدش فى عيلتى عنده البلوة ديه
و دا نفس السؤال اللى سأله ليا الدكتور : فيه حد فى عيلتك جاله المرض دا ؟


*



Desert Rose قال:


> ايوب الله لم يجربه بالشر ابدا الله لا يصدر منه شر
> ارجعى لقصة ايوب وانا عارفه انك عارفاها كويس وشوفى مين اللى جرب ايوب بالشر
> ورغم كده الله قال للشيطان انك متقربش من ايوب شخصيا
> الله كان عارف بالتجربة , طبعا عارف مسبقا وشايف كل حاجة
> ...



*ما قولتش كاتب و لا قولت قدر و لا قولت بلا هدف

لكن هل تنكرى إن إحنا عندنا تعبير مشهور جوة الكنيسة و هو : الله أعد لك خطة لحياتك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هرد عليك يا بتول، وعشان اكون صريحة معك انا كنت افكر مثلك قبل 30 سنة لانا كلنا ربينا في مجتمع بقول ان كل شيء من الله. الست تحمل تقول من الله، يموت الزوج يقولوا من الله، الولد يغرق من إهمال امه يقولوا  من الله. الولود يأكل خضار أو فاكهة ملوثة ويصاب بإسهال حاد اهله اما جاهلين ومش يفكروا بخطورة الامر او ياخذخونه الى الطبيب بعد فوات الآوان ويقولوا مات من الله ........ الله عاوز كدا.

ماشي.

خليني ارد علي كل اللي انا ذكرته بالاضافة للواحد اللي خبطته العربية اللي بتتكلمي عليه.

واحد خبطته العربية بسبب إهمال السائق لأنه مسرف ومش منتبه، يمكن عم يكتب مسج ع المحمول مين يعرف، أو الشخص قطع قدامه.  

أي خص ربنا بدا.   
هرد.
ربنا مش هو اللي شاء موت الإنسان من أصله. الموت جا بسبب الخطية.
ربنا من محبته أرسل ابنه لكي يغلب الموت ويعيد لنا الحياة الأبدية.
يبقى ازاي نتجرأ بعد كدا ونقول ربنا عاوز او سمح بكدا... هو ربنا يسمح بالشر.... تعبير غلط.

الشخص اللي خبطته العربية تكسرت اضلاعه وطبقت على رئيته وقلبه انجلط والدم بطل يوصل للدماغ، يعني صار في حالة يرثى لها. 

في الحالة دي انت بتحبي تشوفي الشخص دا مستمر في الحياة بدون حراك؟؟ طبعا لا.

هنا بكون دور ربنا... ربنا من محبته لهذا الشخص يستدعي الروح لكي لا تكون سجينة في جسد غير قادر على الحركة.

فهمتي علي والا اقول اكثر.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزتي انا مستنياكي تجاوبي عالسؤال ده
حابة اعرف وجهه نظرك


> *اما هو فيه تلوث في الميه وتلوث بيئي واهمال من الدولة وكل الحاجات دي
> يبقا ال 90 مليون نسمة اللي في مصر كانوا كلهم مرضوا بقا**
> وكنا كلنا بقا عندنا اعوذبالله امراض وسرطانات
> تفتكري ليه بقا ربنا ارد ان ناس معينه تصيب بالامراض دي
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

> ما حدش فى عيلتى عنده البلوة ديه
> و دا نفس السؤال اللى سأله ليا الدكتور : فيه حد فى عيلتك جاله المرض دا ؟


مين هما عيلتك ؟ ادرسى وراثة وانتى تعرفى انك ممكن تكونى وارثاها من جدك السابع عشر اللى محدش يعرفه 
ده غير ان ممكن يكون حد من عيلتك القريبة عنده جينات المرض لكن غير ظاهرة وظهرت فيكى انتى 







> *ما قولتش كاتب و لا قولت قدر و لا قولت بلا هدف
> 
> لكن هل تنكرى إن إحنا عندنا تعبير مشهور جوة الكنيسة و هو : الله أعد لك خطة لحياتك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


لا انكر , بالعكس , انا قولت فى اول كلامى خاااااااالص فى الموضوع وارجعى ليه ان اولاد الله حاجة مختلفة ووضع مختلف تماما 
ليه ؟ 
لان هما وضعو اساسا حياتهم بالايمان تحت تصرف الله ولذلك الله بيمشيهم ويقودهم بالروح القدس فى مشيئته وخطته 
يعنى الموضوع كان اتفاق مشترك ومتبادل بين الطرفين 
والله مش ممشيهم فى خطته غصب عنهم او بدون موافقتهم 
يعنى الكلام ده مش لاى حد فى الحياة 
ده لاولاد الله بس المنقادين بالروح القدس


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الخطة يا ايريني هي خطة الخلاص ومفيش غيرها.
الامراض ليست خطة الله.
هذا كلام القديس يعقوب في الاصحاح الأول من رسالته:

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/James/1* 12. طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/James/1*13. لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/James/1*14. وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/James/1*15. ثُمَّ الشَّهْوَةُ إِذَا حَبِلَتْ تَلِدُ خَطِيَّةً، وَالْخَطِيَّةُ إِذَا كَمُلَتْ تُنْتِجُ مَوْتاً.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/James/1*16. لاَ تَضِلُّوا يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/James/1*17. كُلُّ عَطِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ وَكُلُّ مَوْهِبَةٍ تَامَّةٍ هِيَ مِنْ فَوْقُ، نَازِلَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ، الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ.*

اضغطي على الآيات عشان تقري الأصحاح كله ويكمل معنى الكلام.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> الخطة يا ايريني هي خطة الخلاص ومفيش غيرها.
> الامراض ليست خطة الله.
> هذا كلام القديس يعقوب في الاصحاح الأول من رسالته:
> 
> ...



*و ما هى خطة الخلاص

هل هيا خطة لكل إنسان على حدة لكى يصل الى معرفة المسيح ؟

أم هى خطة واحدة للكل إنتهت بقيامة السيد المسيح؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> هرد عليك يا بتول، وعشان اكون صريحة معك انا كنت افكر مثلك قبل 30 سنة لانا كلنا ربينا في مجتمع بقول ان كل شيء من الله. الست تحمل تقول من الله، يموت الزوج يقولوا من الله، الولد يغرق من إهمال امه يقولوا  من الله. الولود يأكل خضار أو فاكهة ملوثة ويصاب بإسهال حاد اهله اما جاهلين ومش يفكروا بخطورة الامر او ياخذخونه الى الطبيب بعد فوات الآوان ويقولوا مات من الله ........ الله عاوز كدا.
> 
> ماشي.
> 
> ...


اولا ياماما انا بشكر حضرتك علي شرحك ليا
وبعتذر عن وقتك اللي ضيعته

بس في في دماغي سؤال بيدور بخصوص الراجل اللي خبطته العربيه "اللي هو المثال اللي بنتكلم عنه"
انا نفسي اعرف ايه ذنبه انه يقع تحت ايد سواق متهور , او نايم , او بيكتب مسدج , او بيتكلم في الفون , او مشغول او اي سبب تاني ... ايه ذنبه ياماما؟
طيب قوليلي حضرتك وفهميني بعد اذنك
لو ربنا كان رايد الراجل اللي اتخبط ده يعيش
مش كان قادر انه يأخروا لحظة واحد او يقدموا لحظة واحدة بحيث ان سائق العربيه المتهور ده يكون عدي والراجل اللي اتخبط يكون محصلوش الحادثة دي؟
قوليلي ياماما كان ربنا قادر يعطله ولا مكانش قادر؟


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبتى ياواثقة هرد على سؤالك 
الله لم يريد ان ناس تمرض وناس لا , انا ممكن يجينى مشكلة وانتى لا لان انا اصلا جسمى طبيا وجينيا عنده استعداد او لان اسلوب حياتى وطريقة تغذيتى كان فيها شئ ادى الى انا وانتى نعيش فى نفس الظروف وانا امرض وانتى لا , كل واحد على حسب استجابة جسمه للظروف المحيطة وعلى حسب جيناته ايضا 
كلها امور طبيه وجينية وليست ارادة الله خالص ان ناس تمرض وناس لا , لان ده يبقا تمييز من عنده وحاشاه انه يكون بيعمل كده 

ثانيا حد يرد على تساؤلى , ليه الناس فى الدول المتقدمة بتعيش اطول وديه حاجة ملحوظة ومعروفة بحسب الاحصائيات 
يعنى عايزين تقنعونى ان ناس عايشة على ميه المجارى وفى المقابر هتعيش اطول من الناس اللى عايشة فى دول فيها نضافة ورعاية صحية 
طيب اقولك على شئ بسيط , انا لما بروح اى بلد عربى وخصوصا مصر  بشرتى بتتبهدل وببقا عايزة انام طول اليوم وببقا عندى chronic fatigue ومش قادرة اعمل اى حاجة وصحتى فى النازل 
تقدرى تقوليلى ليه ؟ لان الجو ملوث ياواثقة عوادم السيارت واول اكسيد الكربون بيبهدل الصحة والبشرة وهو غاز سام وبيضعف المناعة وبيخلى الانسان على طول تعبان ومرهق مهما نام من وقت طويل 
لما بمشى من مصر برجع نشيطة وبشرتى ترجع صافية وممكن انام وقت قليل جدا واقوم فايقة ونشيطة ومش تعبانة وحتى شعرى بيتحسن 
عارفه ليه ؟ لان الجو انقى واصفى ومفيهوش كمية التلوث اللى للاسف موجودة فى مصر


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اللى فهمته من كلامكم الله غير مجرب بالشرور 
فى حاجات احنا سبب فيها بنأذى نفسنا 
وفى حاجات بسماح لنا من الله   
ربنا له حكمه فى كل افعاله ومش معقوله هطلب من ربنا كشف حساب
 انت شفيت دا ليه والتانى مات ليه 
ربنا كل عمل بيعمله له حكمه فيه 
ومش لازم اعرف حكمته ايه بالظبط 
لانى واثقه 
كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير للذين يحبون الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اللى فهمته من كلامكم الله غير مجرب بالشرور
> فى حاجات احنا سبب فيها بنأذى نفسنا
> وفى حاجات بسماح لنا من الله
> ربنا له حكمه فى كل افعاله ومش معقوله هطلب من ربنا كشف حساب
> ...


الله ينور عليكي


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انت عارفة اللعب المربوطة بالخيطان؟
مش عارفة بتسموهم ايه بمصر.

انت عاوزة البشر تكون زي اللعب مربوطة بخيطان وربنا يحركها يمين وشمال لفوق ولتحت.

لو كان كدا كان ربنا كمان يمنعنا عن الخطية
كان ربنا  يتدخل بين الزوجين ويمسك ايد الراجل او الست لما يحاول الواحد منها يرفعها على الثاني ويمنعهم.

هو احنا بدنا ربنا يدخل بحاجات وحاجات؟

دخل الراجل اللي خبطته العربية انه كان في المكان الغلط في الوقت الغلط. 

هقولك المسيح قال ايه عن حاجة زي كدا. هشوفها فين واكتبهالك.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> انت عارفة اللعب المربوطة بالخيطان؟
> مش عارفة بتسموهم ايه بمصر.
> 
> انت عاوزة البشر تكون زي اللعب مربوطة بخيطان وربنا يحركها يمين وشمال لفوق ولتحت.
> ...


اسمها عرائس الماريونت ياماما

منتظراكي ياحببيتي علي مهلك


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كان لي اخت اصغر مني بأربع سنين، تعتبر ملكة جمال بالشكل والصوت اللي كان يبهر السامعين وهي تغني لفيروز ولما ترنم في الكنيسة، وفوق دا كله الاخلاق والإيمان.

كان عمرها 23 سنة لما تخطبت بعد ما تقدم ليها عرسان كثير. وبعد خطوبته بأشهر اصيبت بمرض اللوكيميا (نوع من أنواع سرطان الدم) بس النوع اللي جالها معطهاش تعيش اكثر من ثلاث شهور.

اختي بسبب خدمتها وصوتها الحلو واهلي كمان كانوا معروفين في الوسط الكنسي. اقدر اقولك ان لبنان بكنائسها كلها صلوا لأجل شفاء اختي. ولم يحصل.

مس هتكلم عن اهلي وكلامهم عشان مكنش بتفاخر بإيمانهم. 
بس هتكلم عن نفسي لما هاجرنا الى امريكا وكنت اتكلم مع ابونا في الكنيسة وهو امريكاني متربي عل ايد افضل مطارنة كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك.

وانا احكيله قصة اختي وكيف ماتت، نهيت القصة وانا بقول الكلام المعتادين عليه، دي كانت مشيئة ربنا يا ابونا.

هو تجنن بس بإبتسامة مش يعني بلؤم. وقال ابدا ربنا لم يريد لنا الموت. وبدا يكلمني عن سبب الموت اللي انا طبعا عارفاه. بس انا كنت عاوزة اثبتله أن ربنا  كان يقدر يمنع الموت عن اختي. 

وكان جوابه ان الموت رحمة وقت ما الجسد يصير عاجز، لأن ربنا من محبته يستدعي الروح أو النفس عشان يريحها.

وانا وافقته واقتنعت. الله لا يريد لنا الموت. هناك امور لا نفهمها.

أنا عندي قصص اقدر اكتب منها كتاب. يمكن اتكلم عن بنتي الكبيرة في المباركين. ولو حصل هخبركم.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> شوف ياعبود متعملش موضوع كبير من لا شئ



*[FONT=&quot]أنا أقولك ياست البنات كلهم ....لو لاحظتى أنا لم أتطرق الى الأسلام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بداية مشاركتى فى الموضوع راجعيها بنفسك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دخلتى تكلمينى عن المقّدر والمكتوب على الجبين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب وهو أنا جبت سيرتهم ؟؟؟!!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعن الأنتحار والأدمان ودول أوروبا اللى بتاكل مع الكباب طحينة[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]أنا وضعت تعريف للقدر - ثم سألتك فى جزئية عايز أفهمها 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مش لازم أسألك فى كل مشاركتك ....[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى مسألتش فيه يبقى حاجة من الأتنين[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إما أنا فهمت وجهة نظرك ...أو موافقك عليه ضمناً ...وأنتهى[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولما بيوصلنى رأى منك بيعجبنى بابعت تقييم دوغرى
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فوجئت بسؤال عجيب /
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية الأعمار بيد الله وتقصد أية ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساعات بتنسى مع من تتحاورين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندما يبدأ محاورى بالأستخفاف بعقليتى لا أسكت ولا اُجامل ولا أنافق

ولو لاحظتى أن إيرينى وضعت لى نص من سفر الجامعة 
دعم لى ما أنا أفهمه وأذهب اليه وأقصده
ولم ( أتفلسف ) حوله 

سؤالى كان حول (( معلومة )) وليس عن (( رأى )) أحاول الأقتناع به
علشان كدة قلت بلاش ( تعالِى ) على الناس 
حاولوا توصلوا المعلومة ببساطة ومن غير عصبية ومن غير نرفزة
اللى توصله ...أهلاً وسهلاً
اللى لسة ماوصلتش ....حاولوا تانى وتالت 
ماوصلتش خالص ....يبقى هو حُر فى نفسه 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## philanthropist (22 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوة اوى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا ياماما انا بشكر حضرتك علي شرحك ليا
> وبعتذر عن وقتك اللي ضيعته
> 
> بس في في دماغي سؤال بيدور بخصوص الراجل اللي خبطته العربيه "اللي هو المثال اللي بنتكلم عنه"
> ...



حضرتك مؤمنه بان الله يحدد عمر الانسان لسببين حسب تصوري الشخصي

حتي يرتاح ضميرك بان هذا الموت من الله وبسببه

وحتي تشعري بالامان ان ما يحدث من موت بيد الله


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا انا وضحت وجهة نظرى فى الكلمة اللى انا قولتها وانت قطعتها من سياق كلامى واخدتها وعملت عليها القصة ديه كلها بتاعت التعالى ومعرفش ايه واللى هيرجع لكلامى هيعرف ان مفيش تعالى ولا حاجة لان الكلام انت قطعته من سياقه , فأنا مش محتاجة انى اتكلم فى الموضوع ده تانى , لانك بترجع تانى حتى بعد ما انا شرحت قصدى , بترجع تانى وتقول تعالى وكأنك اول مرة تتناقش معايا او تعرفنى 
يبقا انت عندك فكرة معينة وقصة معينة مش عايز تتنازل عنها حتى بعد ما وضحت وشرحت قصدى من الكلمة , طبعا انت حر 
انا مش عندى حاجة تانية اعملها ومش مضطرة انى اعمل اى حاجة تانية بعد ما وضحت نفسى فى المشاركات اللى فاتت 
لكن هرد على جزء واحد بس من مشاركتك الاخيرة لانها ايضا معمول فيها قصة جديدة ليس لها اى وجود ومعرفش انت شوفتها كده ازاى  
ردى فى المشاركة الجايه


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فوجئت بسؤال عجيب /
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية الأعمار بيد الله وتقصد أية ..!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ساعات بتنسى مع من تتحاورين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندما يبدأ محاورى بالأستخفاف بعقليتى لا أسكت ولا اُجامل ولا أنافق
> 
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ياه , فوجئت بسؤال عجيب ؟
واستخفاف بعقلك مرة واحدة ؟ ليه ؟ انت اول مرة تتكلم معايا ؟
ولا انت نسيت لما انا دايما بقولك على الخاص والعام انك انسان ذكى جدا وبيعجبنى ذكائك؟
دلوقتى انا بقيت الشريرة اللى بستخف بعقلك ؟
انت بتجيب الاستنتاجات ديه من فين ؟ وايه القصص الكبيرة ديه كلها وتكبير المواضيع من غير داعى ؟ 
انا لما سألتك السؤال ده مكانش طبعا قصدى اقولك يعنى ايه بالمعنى الحرفى ؟
انا كان قصدى ماهو المقصود من الجملة . ايه مفهومك عنها وعلشان كده قولتلك تقصد ايه ؟ يعنى ايه المفهوم او المعنى اللى ورا الجملة مش معناها الحرفى 
ده القصد من كلامى ومش محتاج كل هذا التحميل والاستنتاجات اللى معرفش جايه من فين 
كلام فى المواضيع ديه تانى انا مش هتكلم , انا وضحت وجهة نظرى قدام كل الاتهامات ديه اللى اتعملت من لاشئ ومواضيع وقصص واستنتاجات اتعملت من لاشئ , وكأنك اول مرة تكلمنى 
انا خلصت كلام فى المواضيع ديه , انتهى . 
[/FONT]


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

كل هاذى المشاكل لانكم تجاهلتم السؤال المحورى...

تباريتم جميعا فى مناقشة البديهى وهو ان الرب ﻻ يحركنا بخيوط...

لكنكم تجاهلتم السؤال المحورى، على الجهة الاخرى، وهو هل يوجد اى تدخل الهى على الاطلاق...

فهنا يكون لسؤال عبود عن "الفرق بين السماح والإرادة" له معنى...ﻷنه خارج هذه المنطقة، فكلها مجرد مسميات لنفس الشيء فعلا

وهنا فقط يكون هناك معنى للكلام عن فرق بين مفهوم القدر فى المسيحية و بينه فى الإسلام

واكرر مثال القتل....

لماذا يسمح الرب دائماً للقاتل أن يقتل الضحية، منحازاً لإرادته ضد إرادة الضحية؟


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ومرة أخرى أكرر أن هذا السؤال محيرنى كتير وما لقيت له إجابة لهاذى اللحظة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> دلوقتى انا بقيت الشريرة اللى بستخف بعقلك ؟
> انت بتجيب الاستنتاجات ديه من فين ؟ وايه القصص الكبيرة ديه كلها *وتكبير المواضيع من غير داعى ؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ انا مقلتش شريرة ولا أنتى شريرة أصلاً أنا قصدت لفت ( أنتباهك ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن طريقة الرد على ( معلومة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصلتنى على أنها تعالى ...![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أكتر من مرة فى اكتر من موضوع باطلب ردود واضحة ومُباشرة ...و مش أنتى بس المقصودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا بلاقى نفسى أمام فلسفات وأستعراض روحانيات..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أقرا فى المسيحية عايز معلومات واضحة ونصوص أقراها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بادور على معلومة مش بادور على فلسفة 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أعتقد بكدة يتضح لك لماذا الموضوع ( بالنسبة لى ) كبير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لأنى مش وارث المسيحية 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مفهوم ( القدر ) فى الأسلام معناه الأعمار المُحددة ( المكتوبة ) لكل إنسان*​​


*[FONT=&quot]وتعنى أيضاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أى حادث أو طارئ لا يد لك فيه ولا تستطيع دفعه [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]اللى يقولك ( لأ ) قوله : أدفع عن نفسك الموت إن كنت صادقاً[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]عيش لك 300 سنة أو ألف سنة ...وورينا شطارتك[/FONT]*​




*[FONT=&quot]( القدر ) فى الأسلام له علاقة ( بالتأدب مع الله ) وعدم الخوض فى مسائل فلسفية [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]المُسلم معندوش مفهوم الآب السماوى ...[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]( المكتوب ع الجبين ) و ( القسمة والنصيب ) إرث شعبى مقصود به [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]عدم الخوض فى شروحات تُحرج الناس أو تُعرى أسرارهم أمام المجتمع الشرقى اللى أحنا عايشين فيه [/FONT]*​




*[FONT=&quot]ناتى لسؤالك ( عن القاتل والمقتول ) بيقولك ( تعددت الأسباب والموت واحدٌ ) [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]حادثة – نوم فى السرير – قتل – حروب – مجاعات – زلازل – براكين ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]دى أعمار مُحددة سلفاً ( بداية ونهاية ) – ( حياة وموت )[/FONT]*​




*[FONT=&quot](( هل سمح الله لهذا القاتل بالقتل )) ؟[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]أنا معرفش يعنى أية ( سمح ) أهل السماح يردوا عليك [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]القتل ضد ما ( شرعه ) الله للبشر ... أحياناً يمد الله يده ويعوق القاتل [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً أخرى لآ [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]لماذا ؟ - يقولك ربنا عايز كدة – ومنعرفش حكمتها [/FONT]*​

*[FONT=&quot]أنا عن نفسى مش هتفلسف وأقولها ...أنا قلت اللى أعرفه [/FONT]*​​




[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*



			لماذا يسمح الرب دائماً للقاتل أن يقتل الضحية، منحازاً لإرادته ضد إرادة الضحية؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قصدك ليش الضحيه يموت وما تدخل الله صح؟ 
ده اسمه قضاء اي حاجه تحصل فيك غصبا عنك 
سواء تعرف الاسباب او ما تعرفهاش
ماهو لو ربنا عايز كان تدخل وده على فكره مو شر 
كلنا نعرف ان راح نموت وتعدد الاسباب بفعل فاعل او بغيره.. 
لو ليه عمر او ربنا عالم انه في
 بقيه في عمره لتدخل مافيش حاجه تحصل غصبا عن ارادة 
ربنا ولا من غير مشيئته 
من الاساس.. مفهوم الشر والخير يختلف عن مفهوم الخير 
والشر عند ربنا دائما نستميت 
في الحصول على شيئ نحبه ونشوفه انه خير لنا بمفهومنا القاصر 
فيتدخل الله 
ويمنعها لانه عالم انه شر فنزعل حزنا على ذاك الشيئ.. 

الفعل اللي وقع الضحيه اللي هو الاعتداء عليه من قبل 
ا
لقاتل ده بأه اسمه قدر.. لكن مش بمعنى ان الله كتب 
او اجبر على القاتل ان يقتل 
لاطبعا القاتل عنده اراده وعقل والله يحاسبه عليه..
 لكن القدر بمعنى ان الله عالم ان ده حيصل منذ
 الازل عارف ان الانسان ده حيختار ذاك الطريق 
ارادته وبحريته الشخصيه
لكن بعض الناس بيستحلي وبيفسر القدر بكيفه 
لما يساله ظابط مثلا قتلت او اغتصبت ليه يا وسخ؟

 يرد عليه ياباشا ده قضاء وقدر!هو  بس بيخفف على نفسه 
ويواسيها بالكلمتين دوول  والا لو قلنا ان ده 
مكتوب عليه سلبنا عنه ارادته وبالتالي مش 
حيتحاسب حيكون زي الملائكه مسيره.. او الاطفال
 غير مكلفين.. او المجانين ا المرفوع عنهم القلم.
. وخلاص يدخل الجنه من غير حساب ويتحاسب ليه؟
​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

> لماذا يسمح الرب دائماً للقاتل أن يقتل الضحية، منحازاً لإرادته ضد إرادة الضحية؟



شيل كلمة دائما لان مو دائما ما يتدخلش.. بالعكس بيتدخل

عندي موقفين في حياتي واضح فيهم تدخل الله وانقاذي من الموت
الاول امي حكت له لي
قالت وانا صغيره ام شهرين تركتني مع بنت فلبينيه تهتم فيني لغاية ماترجع من الجامعه كان عليها امتحان.. البنت دي من سوء تقدير واهمال مش عن قصد لكنها عملت ايه؟ حممتني ثم ترتكني على سرير من غير لبس والمكيف مرفوع على الاخر وهي نستني او اخذتها سوالف مع خادمة جيرانا امي ذاك اليوم رجعت بدري وشافتهم قاعدين في الحوش يسولفو مع بعض دخلت الغرفه وقالت شفتك في حاله لو ما لحقتش عليكي بدقايق كنتي موتي لونك تغير وجسمك متجمد من البرد ودكتور حتى قالهاا في ام تسوي كذا؟ فاكر هي السبب.. هنا بأه ربنا تدخل وخلاها ترجع قبل ميعادها وانقذني هي ما خططت لكده

موقف اخر

كنت سياحه في لندن مع اهلي وقلت لنفسي اروح مكان قبلهم اذكر ذاك اليوم كأنه اليوم.. رحت الاستيشن اشتريت تيكت وصعدت ليفت نزلت تحت الاندر جراوند وانا انزل من سلالم كنت سامعه صوت الترين ونزلت
بسرعه ..اسابق الريح<< حلوه دي خخخخ
المهم وصلت والقطار قدامي اول ماجيت ادخل غلق البيبان وتحرك انا هنا تذمرت قلت اووووف بنتظر دقيقتين عشان قطار تاني.. بعدها بشوي صار الانفجار ومات من مات وانجرح من جرح واتهلع من هلع لكن ما ركبتش لانه تدخل وهو عالم ان مش حيحصل لي حاجه من دول؟ مش لوحدي لكن لكل ناس اللي فات عليهم 

في يوم من الايام حموت فيه وينتهي عمري بفعل فاعل او طبيعي 
ومش حيتدخل ليش؟ لان عمري انتهى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> قصدك ليش الضحيه يموت وما تدخل الله صح؟
> ده اسمه قضاء اي حاجه تحصل فيك غصبا عنك
> ...







هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شيل كلمة دائما لان مو دائما ما يتدخلش.. بالعكس بيتدخل
> 
> عندي موقفين في حياتي واضح فيهم تدخل الله وانقاذي من الموت
> الاول امي حكت له لي
> ...


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لن اقتبس لان كلكم كتبتم كلام كتير وحلو وما اعرف اى جزء اقتبس


لكن اعتقد ان عبود هو اكتر من استطاع التعبير عن السؤال...

واضم صوتى لصوته فى انى ﻻ ارى فرقاً بين السماح وإرادة حدوث الفعل، حيث ان الذى سمح به كان قادراً على منعه


اشكر الاخت هيفاء ويمكن بكلامها لكن هذا الحكى عن التنجية من بعض الحوادث...

وليس القتل الذى فيه تعارض بين ارادة القاتل والجانى....ففى هذه الحالة على الرب ان ينحاز لارادة ضد اخرى، ولكنه ينحاز للقاتل *ويسمح* له بالقتل رغم قدرته على المنع

يمكننى ان اسحب كلمة دائماً....لكن يظل هناك مشكلة:

لو ان هناك مليون جريمة قتل سنوياً.....فالله سمح بها....وانحاز لارادة الشرير مليون مرة

ولذلك يظل هذا السؤال عالقاً فى رايى


تعليق: انا سعيد لانه من الواضح ان المتكلمين من خلفيات مختلفة


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنظر يا باشا ....مفهوم ( القدر ) فى الأسلام معناه الأعمار المُحددة ( المكتوبة ) لكل إنسان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتعنى أيضاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أى حادث أو طارئ لا يد لك فيه ولا تستطيع دفعه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يقولك ( لأ ) قوله : أدفع عن نفسك الموت إن كنت صادقاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عيش لك 300 سنة أو ألف سنة ...وورينا شطارتك[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]​​




تعليقاً على هذه الجزئية....يمكننى تغيير عمرى بطريقة مختلفة....

ماذا لو انتحرت اليوم؟

لو قررت الا انتحر، فوظائف جسمى تسمح لى بالحياة 30 سنة اخرى

لو انتحرت، فقد قررت انهاءها اليوم

طبيعى الا يكون لى تحكم كامل فانا لست كامل القدرة.....لكن هذا ﻻ يعنى ان العمر مقدر...

فلو معى 100 دوﻻر فقط.....كأنك تطلب منى شراء سيارة

بينما انا اقول انى استطيع ان اقرر ماذا سافعل بهذه ال100 دوﻻر...يمكنني تضييعها ويمكننى شراء طعام فقط ويمكننى التنزه بها

قد ﻻ استطيع الطيران لكن لدى اربع اتجاهات اسير فيها​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

> لو ان هناك مليون جريمة قتل سنوياً.....فالله سمح بها....وانحاز لارادة الشرير مليون مرة



مليون واااحد انتهى عمره ليش شر؟ القاتل اختار فعل الشر هو القتل
الضحيه هذا يومه



> .ففى هذه الحالة على الرب ان ينحاز لارادة ضد اخرى، ولكنه ينحاز للقاتل ويسمح له بالقتل رغم قدرته على المنع


ما انحاز للقاتل لكن القتيل خلص عمره مافيش حد منا يحب يموت سوا بفعل فاعل او غيره كلنا نحب الحياه.. تخيل سبب وفاتك طبيعي وانتهى عمرك حتموت والله امر بقبض روحك لان عمرك انتهى.. ده مش معناته انه انحاز للقاتل واجبره على قتلك القاتل هو اختار يسلك ذا طريق بارادته وتاكد لو باقي في عمرك دقيقه مش حتموت لو اجتمع عليك الف قاتل


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مليون واااحد انتهى عمره ليش شر؟ القاتل اختار فعل الشر هو القتل
> الضحيه هذا يومه
> 
> 
> ...






لما الازدواجيه في وجود الله
لماذا الغاء وجود الله مع القاتل 
لماذا ابقاه على قيد الحياة ليكمل جريمته
اذا كان هذا مكتوبا ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

> سؤال يفرض نفسه على هذا الكلام
> لماذا للقاتل حق الاختيار بفعل الشر علما ان الله يستطيع منعه


لان الله اعطاه حق الاختيار يا تسوي كذا او ما تسوي كذا
اختار طريق الغلط هو القتل من لا يستحق القتل بارادته
الله ليش يمنعه؟


> والضحيه ليس لها الحق بالبقاء لان هذا يوم موته كما اختار الله له


لو يومه راح يموت بفعل القاتل لو مو يومه راح ينجو ويمنع الله القاتل

هذا فهمي وقلت رايي مثل ما غيري قال رايي.. انا مو انسانه مزدوجه


----------



## هشام المهندس (27 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لان الله اعطاه حق الاختيار يا تسوي كذا او ما تسوي كذا
> اختار طريق الغلط هو القتل من لا يستحق القتل بارادته
> الله ليش يمنعه؟
> 
> ...



عذرا اخت هيفاء لااقصدك شخصيا بالازدواجيه 
انا اقصد تواجد الله في الحالتين وهنا صار القاتل بتوجيه من الله 
يعني سوف يقتل شخصا جاء يومه
اذن الله هنا هو الشرير 
لانه قدر وكتب ان فلانا سيقتل فلانا بالتاريخ الفلاني
اذن هو المخطط والمدبر لعملية القتل وليس غيره

!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام شفيك الله يرضى عليك مو قادر تفهم علي
شو مخطط ومدبر
الله ماكتبت على القاتل ان يصير مجرم هو اللي اختار ذا طريق
وقتل شخص الله سمح له لان ذا اختياره والضحيه 
لو كان يومه راح يموت لو ماكان ما راح يموت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لما الازدواجيه في وجود الله
> لماذا الغاء وجود الله مع القاتل
> لماذا ابقاه على قيد الحياة ليكمل جريمته
> اذا كان هذا مكتوبا ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ هشام ... لايزال الخلط مابين المكتوب والقدر ومابين الأعمار*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس معنى ( القدر) أنه مُقّدر لك أن تفعل كذا ....هذا خطأ تعريفى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى أكثر دِقة ( مُقدر ) عليك الفعل الذى لا تملك دفعه أو رده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حذو الحذو أن تُولد فى العراق من أبوين مسيحيين فى اليوم الفلانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الأنسان يجهل متى يموت .... ويجهل كيفية موته ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين ومتى وكيف ... نحن لانعرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هناك آلاف الجنود ممن ذهبوا الى الحروب ...بعضهم مات والآخر عاش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخطر المُحدق بهم واحد والمصير واحد والعدو واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنزل قنبلة على الخندق يموت جندى والجندى المُلاصق له فى نفس الخندق لا يُخدش ويعيش حتى سن الثمانين !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا أُطلق عليه لفظة ( القدر ) ( العُمر المكتوب ) ( الحظ ) ... فلتتفضل وتُعطنى مُسمى من عندك كما تُريد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو (كما تتمسك بمثل القاتل والمقتول ) أعطنى تعريف لما حدث فى المثل الذى طرحته انا ( للجنود )  [/FONT]*​ 
*مرة أخيرة 
هل كان مكتوباً على " يهوذا " أن يُسلم السيد المسيح ؟
*​[/FONT]


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هشام شفيك الله يرضى عليك مو قادر تفهم علي
> شو مخطط ومدبر
> الله ماكتبت على القاتل ان يصير مجرم هو اللي اختار ذا طريق
> وقتل شخص الله سمح له لان ذا اختياره والضحيه
> لو كان يومه راح يموت لو ماكان ما راح يموت



 اخت هيفاء قد تكون الفكره لم تصلك 
مع العلم هي واضحه بكلمة الازدواجيه
وحسب كلامك ان الله حدد يوما لموت الضحيه فاذا كان يومه سيموت واذا لم يكن سيبقى على قيد الحياة
وهنا هو الله ليس غيره من حدد مصير الضحيه
والله نفسه ليس له علاقه بالشخص الاخر الا وهو القاتل
لانه قد يتبع الى اله اخر ...!!!
هناك ازدواجيه في سيطرة الله 
فاذا كان ايضا مكتوب للقاتل القتل فهو الله الذي كتب وقدر للشخص هذا القتل
للتوضيح 
اذا كان الله قدر وكتب لكل شخص تصرفاته وحياته ووقت موته ...الخ   
فلا يجوز ان نقول هذا من الله وذاك من غير الله 
وبالتالي كل مجرم قاتل او سارق او ... 
مكتوب له ذلك ومقدر له من قبل الله
بالنتيجه النهائيه 
الله هو مصدر الخير والشر ايضا 
وهذه النتيجه على اساس كلامك وليس من عندي

..........


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذ عبود الغالي 
عذرا لم استطع الكتابه بين اسطر الاقتباس لذلك سيكون باستخدام الكوبي 

أستاذ هشام ... لايزال الخلط مابين المكتوب والقدر ومابين الأعمار
ليس معنى ( القدر) أنه مُقّدر لك أن تفعل كذا ....هذا خطأ تعريفى
بمعنى أكثر دِقة ( مُقدر ) عليك الفعل الذى لا تملك دفعه أو رده
حذو الحذو أن تُولد فى العراق من أبوين مسيحيين فى اليوم الفلانى

المقدر في كلامك هو الفعل الذي لاتملك الاراده فيه
وهنا السؤال 
من هو الذي قدر ذلك وجعله مقدرااا ...؟؟؟؟

.........


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الأنسان يجهل متى يموت .... ويجهل كيفية موته ..
أين ومتى وكيف ... نحن لانعرف


 هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على حالات كثيره 
هناك حالات على ذكر الجنود والمعارك مثلا 
فالجندي يذهب للقتال وهو متاكد انه سيقتل اليوم او غدا او ساعة معينه عند اشتداد المعركه ... 
وهناك حالات متعمده من البشر بتصرفات تؤدي الى قتله وهو يعرف ذلك 
ولك الخيال الواسع بامثله عديده


...........


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هناك آلاف الجنود ممن ذهبوا الى الحروب ...بعضهم مات والآخر عاش
الخطر المُحدق بهم واحد والمصير واحد والعدو واحد
تنزل قنبلة على الخندق يموت جندى والجندى المُلاصق له فى نفس الخندق لا يُخدش ويعيش حتى سن الثمانين !!


منطقيا وعسكريا القنبله اذا كانت بعيده فقط يمكن حدوث ذلك
ساعطيك مثالا مشابها 
تطلق رصاصتان واحده تقتل جنديا والاخرى لاتقتل الملاصق له 
هل يعني ذلك مقدرا 
استطيع اعطائك احتمالات عديده لبقاء الجندي الثاني على قيد الحياة 
وكلها لايوجد فيها كلمة القدر

...........


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا أُطلق عليه لفظة ( القدر ) ( العُمر المكتوب ) ( الحظ ) ... فلتتفضل وتُعطنى مُسمى من عندك كما تُريد
أو (كما تتمسك بمثل القاتل والمقتول ) أعطنى تعريف لما حدث فى المثل الذى طرحته انا ( للجنود )

بالطبع هناك احتمالات كثيره لعدم قتل الجندي الملاصق
ولكل احتمال تسمية تناسب الاحتمال


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ هشام ... لايزال الخلط مابين المكتوب والقدر ومابين الأعمار*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس معنى ( القدر) أنه مُقّدر لك أن تفعل كذا ....هذا خطأ تعريفى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى أكثر دِقة ( مُقدر ) عليك الفعل الذى لا تملك دفعه أو رده *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]حذو الحذو أن تُولد فى العراق من أبوين مسيحيين فى اليوم الفلانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان يجهل متى يموت .... ويجهل كيفية موته ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين ومتى وكيف ... نحن لانعرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



هل كان مكتوباً على " يهوذا " أن يُسلم السيد المسيح ؟

يا استاذ عبود يا غالي
رجعت لكلمة مكتوب  
لايوجد هناك اي شيء مكتوب ولا هناك كتاب ليكتب فيه
وسؤالك لن اجيب عليه ببساطه لان مكانه ليس هنا 
واتمنى ان ينقل الى مكانه الصحيح



........[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لما الازدواجيه في وجود الله
> لماذا الغاء وجود الله مع القاتل
> لماذا ابقاه على قيد الحياة ليكمل جريمته
> اذا كان هذا مكتوبا ​



صح....سؤال جميل ومستني اشوف اي حد يعرف يجاوب عليه


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ هشام ... لايزال الخلط مابين المكتوب والقدر ومابين الأعمار*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس معنى ( القدر) أنه مُقّدر لك أن تفعل كذا ....هذا خطأ تعريفى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى أكثر دِقة ( مُقدر ) عليك الفعل الذى لا تملك دفعه أو رده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حذو الحذو أن تُولد فى العراق من أبوين مسيحيين فى اليوم الفلانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان يجهل متى يموت .... ويجهل كيفية موته ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين ومتى وكيف ... نحن لانعرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...





والقنبلة دي مين رماها؟ جت م الهوا وﻻ حد نشن ورماها؟!


يا عبود التركيز هنا على المواقف اللي فيها قتل متعمد.....مش حوادث طبيعية او غيره.....

لان اللي فيها تعمد فيها إرادة.....وفيها قرار ضد قرار حد تاني.....







هشام المهندس قال:


> اخت هيفاء قد تكون الفكره لم تصلك
> مع العلم هي واضحه بكلمة الازدواجيه
> وحسب كلامك ان الله حدد يوما لموت الضحيه فاذا كان يومه سيموت واذا لم يكن سيبقى على قيد الحياة
> وهنا هو الله ليس غيره من حدد مصير الضحيه
> ...




صح جدددددااا يا H[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> منطقيا وعسكريا القنبله اذا كانت بعيده فقط يمكن حدوث ذلك
> ساعطيك مثالا مشابها
> تطلق رصاصتان واحده تقتل جنديا والاخرى لاتقتل الملاصق له
> هل يعني ذلك مقدرا
> ...


*أستاذ هشام ...على فكرة مثال الجندية هذا حدث مع عمى شخصياً ..ولم تكن أفتراضات *
*لا تعطنى أحتمالات ... فقط أعطنى ( مُسمى )*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> والقنبلة دي مين رماها؟ جت م الهوا وﻻ حد نشن ورماها؟!
> يا عبود* التركيز هنا على المواقف اللي فيها قتل متعمد.*....مش حوادث طبيعية او غيره.....
> 
> لان اللي فيها تعمد فيها إرادة.....وفيها قرار ضد قرار حد تاني.....
> ...


*أولا يا اهلاً بالحبايب وعودة حميدة :flowers:

ثانياً كلامى من البداية بيقول الأعمار بيد الله ( مكتوبة - بداية ونهاية )
السادة الأعضاء هما اللى حودوا وتمسكوا وتشبثوا بمثال القاتل الندل
وعلى فكرة أيضاً لو راجعت الردود هتلاقى اللى بيقول أن الحوادث دى علشان السواق غبى
لكن ربنا مش عايز كدة 
!!!!!
مثال القنبلة والجنود ( سواء نشان وألا فتح عينك تاكل كلبن )
تخضع لما يُسمى بقوانين المشيئة الألهية 

*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *هل *كان *مكتوباً *على " يهوذا " أن يُسلم السيد المسيح ؟
> 
> يا استاذ عبود يا غالي
> *رجعت لكلمة مكتوب *
> ...


*دة كان سؤال أستنكارى ...مطلوب أجابته
وليست أجابة أو تبرير وتحليل من جهتى *
*لذا أرجو عدم طلب نقله ... لأنى لو عايز أفتحه هفتحه
لا تملك الأجابة ...حسناً*​


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أولا يا اهلاً بالحبايب وعودة حميدة :flowers:
> 
> ثانياً كلامى من البداية بيقول الأعمار بيد الله ( مكتوبة - بداية ونهاية )
> السادة الأعضاء هما اللى حودوا وتمسكوا وتشبثوا بمثال القاتل الندل
> ...



حبيب قلبي آ عوبد    الله يسلمك 

مانا عايزك بصراحة تتنازل عن حكاية ان الاعمار بيد الله وكده 
ومش شايف فرق بينها وبين اي افكار اسلامية....ومتفق معاك انها مجرد فرق تسميات...

فأنا ضد الاتنين بصراحة 

انا مع هشام تماماً في الطرح بتاعه.....مينفعش ازدواجية...


طب معلش آ عبود سؤال مهم:

يعني ايه اللي انت سميته "قوانين المشيئة الإلهية؟"


عشان افهم قصدك برضو قبل ما اتكلم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> حبيب قلبي آ عوبد    الله يسلمك
> 
> *مانا عايزك بصراحة تتنازل عن حكاية ان الاعمار بيد الله وكده*
> ومش شايف فرق بينها وبين اي *افكار اسلامية*....ومتفق معاك انها مجرد فرق تسميات...
> ...


*وأتنازل لية ؟ ... هذه قناعاتى وإيمانى 
تطلع أسلامية - مسيحية - يهودية - هندية 
تطلع زى ماتطلع 
قوانين المشيئة الألهية ... هى كل ماوضعه الله فى الأرض والسماوات
السماء تُمطر بموجب قانون - الزلازل والبراكين بقانون - قوانين الطبيعة هى من صنع الله
وهذه هى مشيئته 
أختيار الأنسان - قانون - أعطاه الله للأنسان 
أتفضل كمل أو أتكلم 
كلى آذانٌ صاغية 
*​


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأتنازل لية ؟ ... هذه قناعاتى وإيمانى
> تطلع أسلامية - مسيحية - يهودية - هندية
> تطلع زى ماتطلع
> قوانين المشيئة الألهية ... هى كل ماوضعه الله فى الأرض والسماوات
> ...



ﻻ انا قصدت يعني تتنازل لو اكتشفت ان فيه دلائل ضدها يعني 

عموماً اعتقد متفقين احنا الاتنين ان نفس الفكرة موجودة في الاسلام والمسيحية.....الفرق بس في التسمية (المكتوب VS ده سماح)

قوانين المشيئة الالهية:    هل افهم ان قصدك قوانين الفيزيا والطبيعة وكده؟


طب وازاي اختيار الانسان قانون اعطاه الله للانسان؟


- ﻻ انا لسه مش هاعرف اتكلم قبل ما افهم قصدك تماماً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ﻻ انا قصدت يعني تتنازل *لو اكتشفت ان فيه دلائل ضدها يعني*


*معنديش أى مشاكل بشرط عدم ليى الأذرع *​



> عموماً اعتقد متفقين احنا الاتنين ان نفس الفكرة موجودة في الاسلام والمسيحية.....الفرق بس في التسمية (*المكتوب VS ده سماح*)


*لأ ليس فى التسمية فقط ... أنا شرحت معناها 
ولا زلت أستطيع شرح المزيد منها
فى حين لم يشرح لى أحد معنى السماح 
*


> قوانين المشيئة الالهية:    هل افهم ان قصدك قوانين الفيزيا والطبيعة وكده؟


*والحياة أيضاً *​


> طب وازاي اختيار الانسان قانون اعطاه الله للانسان؟


*لأن الأنسان حُر ليس من تلقاء نفسه ... بل أعطاه الله هذه الحرية
بالمعنى الدارج محدش لوى دراع ربنا وخد منه الأختيار على غير أرادته
يوم تأكل .... دة أختيار
موتاً تموت ...دة قانون 
*​


> ﻻ انا لسه مش هاعرف اتكلم قبل ما افهم قصدك تماماً


*أتفضل ...عندى المزيد من التفاصيل لكن أسمع منك*​


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معنديش أى مشاكل بشرط عدم ليى الأذرع *​[/CENTER]



مفيش طبعاً وهو حد يقدر 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ليس فى التسمية فقط ... أنا شرحت معناها
> ولا زلت أستطيع شرح المزيد منها
> فى حين لم يشرح لى أحد معنى السماح
> *​​​​​​​





اعتقد لو شرحوها هتطلع هي هي نفس فكرتك 


بس انتو الاتنين هتقفوا قدام سؤال القتل المتعمد ده 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *والحياة أيضاً *
> 
> *لأن الأنسان حُر ليس من تلقاء نفسه ... بل أعطاه الله هذه الحرية
> بالمعنى الدارج محدش لوى دراع ربنا وخد منه الأختيار على غير أرادته
> *


*

دي بقى دوجما...

اصل طبيعي افعاله هتكون ليها نتيجة طالما هو مش ﻻنهائي القدرة....

فكل فعل هيكون له تمن ونتائج.....الطاقة ﻻ تستحدث من العدم....

دي بقى مالهاش دعوة حريته جابها منين فماظنش تقدر تستدل بيها انها محكومة من ربنا

وحتى لو من ربنا....

طب هو لو انا قتلت حد، ليه بقى ساب لي الحرية دي؟ طالما مش سايب لي حرية كاملة (زي اتولد فين وعند مين) اشمعنى ما قيدش دي كمان حفاظاً على الضحية؟


كلامك معناه انه شريك ف الجريمة



عبود عبده عبود قال:





يوم تأكل .... دة أختيار
موتاً تموت ...دة قانون 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتفضل ...عندى المزيد من التفاصيل لكن أسمع منك*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



احب اسمع تفاصيلك كاملة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 سبتمبر 2013)

> والله نفسه ليس له علاقه بالشخص الاخر الا وهو القاتل
> لانه قد يتبع الى اله اخر



ما قلت كذا متى قلت كذا؟ القاتل اختار القتل بارادته مش مجبور او مكتوب عليه
 لكن انت اعتراضك ليش الله مكنه من القتل مثلا؟
لان رغبة الانسان او ارادته لازم تحقق سواء كانت خير او شر وعلى اساسها يحاسبنا الله
فهمت؟ مافي شئ ما يمشي الا بمشيئة الله وعشان كده قلت لك الضحيه لو يومه حيموت ولو مش 
ماراح يموت لان الله لم يرد ان يموت حتى لو القاتل اراد 


> فاذا كان ايضا مكتوب للقاتل القتل فهو الله الذي كتب وقدر للشخص هذا القتل


على فكره ذي مش طريقه تفاهم كم مره سالتني سؤال ده؟ وكم مره جاوبت عليه؟
 وكم مره قلت لك مش مجبور او مكتوب عليه؟ 
ومش مقدور عليه؟بالغصب تقولني كلام ماقلته؟


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ما قلت كذا متى قلت كذا؟ القاتل اختار القتل بارادته مش مجبور او مكتوب عليه
> لكن انت اعتراضك ليش الله مكنه من القتل مثلا؟
> لان رغبة الانسان او ارادته لازم تحقق سواء كانت خير او شر وعلى اساسها يحاسبنا الله
> فهمت؟ مافي شئ ما يمشي الا بمشيئة الله وعشان كده قلت لك الضحيه لو يومه حيموت ولو مش
> ماراح يموت لان الله لم يرد ان يموت حتى لو القاتل اراد



وليش ما ترك الضحية بارادته في النجاة؟ ده انحياز للإرادة الشريرة

اما في حالة انه لم يرد وبالتالي قصدك انه هيعطله وينقذ الضحية.....فده المطلوب ... بس المشكلة انه مش كل مرة بيعطلها...

وبالتالي فالمرات اللي بيسمح بيها دي هو شريك في الفعل، ﻷنه ما منعهاش زي ما منعها في المرات الاخرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لي عودة غدا
مارايك اننا ناخد لنا ركن هادي لوحدنا في موضوع منفصل?


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

براحتك بس انا مش عارف هتفصل انهي حتت....الموضوع كله واحد عندي


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع
 ولا اخش اشارك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> براحتك بس انا مش عارف هتفصل انهي حتت....الموضوع كله واحد عندي



*فتحت الموضوع هنا 
*




*حوار مع صديق – ( هل الأعمار مكتوبة ) ؟!

لو فيه حاجة نسيتها برجاء وضعها أو التنويه عنها 
* 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> متابع
> ولا اخش اشارك ؟؟؟؟؟


*حبيب قلبى فى مواضيعى أنت مش محتاج تستأذن 
أنت تعمل كل اللى انت عايزه 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذ هشام ...على فكرة مثال الجندية هذا حدث مع عمى شخصياً ..ولم تكن أفتراضات *
> *لا تعطنى أحتمالات ... فقط أعطنى ( مُسمى )*​



هناك امثلة عديده مشابهة حدثت وتحدث وستحدث 
وجميع المسميات التي تطلبها 
لايوجد فيها القدر والمكتوب


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة كان سؤال أستنكارى ...مطلوب أجابته
> وليست أجابة أو تبرير وتحليل من جهتى *
> *لذا أرجو عدم طلب نقله ... لأنى لو عايز أفتحه هفتحه
> لا تملك الأجابة ...حسناً*​



ههههه
تعجبني الحالات الاستفزازيه لذلك ساجيبك 
ببساطه يا اخي الجواب موجود وواضح ويمكنك قرائته بالعهد الجديد
 فقط ابحث ما قاله المعلم لتلميذه الذي سيسلمه قبل ان يسلمه ...........



.........


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ما قلت كذا متى قلت كذا؟ القاتل اختار القتل بارادته مش مجبور او مكتوب عليه
> لكن انت اعتراضك ليش الله مكنه من القتل مثلا؟
> لان رغبة الانسان او ارادته لازم تحقق سواء كانت خير او شر وعلى اساسها يحاسبنا الله
> فهمت؟ مافي شئ ما يمشي الا بمشيئة الله وعشان كده قلت لك الضحيه لو يومه حيموت ولو مش
> ماراح يموت لان الله لم يرد ان يموت حتى لو القاتل اراد



هناك فرق بين مشيئة الله ويبن معرفته
وهناك تناقض بالكلام وهو ما كتب بالاحمر
فكيف الانسان يجب ان تتحقق ارادته ورغبته وهو لن يستطيع القتل اذالم يريد  الله في الحاله الثانيه ....!!!!؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> صح....سؤال جميل ومستني اشوف اي حد يعرف يجاوب عليه



ليك وحشه يا جوني
واطمن ما فيش اجابه 
سؤال صعب الجواب عليه 
لكن ممكن تقول الجواب اسهل مايكون 
معادله صعبه حلها في جذورها وجذور جذورها


----------

